# وانت عيل كان شكلك ايه ؟؟ ههههه



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

*سلام ونعمة

كنت قاعده بتفرج كدا علي صور طفولتشي المشرده
ولقيت كام صورة كدا استغفر الله العظيم:dntknw:
خضوني اوووي
فقولت لازم اخضوكم معايا زي ماتخضيت
يعني اتخض لوحدي يرضيكم:smil13:

طبعا الصور دي بتجمعني انا واختي روزا فكري

انا هنزل الصور بس وحياة ربنا اللي هيتريق علينا هوو حر
انا حذرتكم اهوووو :ranting:


لالالالا استنوا هنا رايحيين فين
انتوا مفكريين اني هوريكم صوري الاثريه دي
بلووشي كدا ؟؟ حاشا وماشا طبعا
انا ماشية بمبدأ ابجني وابجج:t33:

يعني زي ماهحط صورتي الطفولية 
انتوا كمان كل واحد يروح يفتش في البوماته
ويفرجني علي صور طفولته اللي مش مشرده
ولاوني متأكده ان اغلبيتنا طفولتنا مشرده
الاعتراف بالحق فضيله برضو:t33:

الهدف من الموضوع : التريقه ثم التريقه ثم التريقه
ايوة انا نبهت فوق ان محدش يتريق عليا
بس انا هتريق عليكم:beee:

لا بأمانه الهدف منه اننا نسترجع ذكرياتنا الطفولية الجميله
ونضحك شوية:t33:


ويلا عشان مارغيش كتيرر
هسبكم مع نجوم الموسم وكل موسم:t33::t33:

في الصورة دي انا كان عندي سنتين و روزا اختي كان عندها 4 سنين


*






*هاااااااااا حد بيترريق ؟؟:ranting:
طبعا انا ام ظعبوط دي:2:
شفتوني وانا ماسكة ورده
 طول عمري رومانسية وبحب الورد من يومي:t33:


تعالوا بقا اوريكم صورتي اما كبرت وبقيت انسة:love34:



*





*طيب وربنا قمرررات
انا ام فستان اخضريكا دي :2:
وهنا كان عندي 4 سنين والبت روزا 6 سنين
البت روزا شبه الصنيين هنا:new6:


ودي صورة تاني يلا عشان تعرفوا محرمتكمش من حاجة:scenic:
*





*مالكمش دعوة بالراجل اللي في النص ابو وحمة كبيرة في وشة دا:new6:

بتمني فكرة الموضوع تكون عجبتكم
وبتمني اني اتفرج علي صور طفولتكم الجميله:love34:

ومش تخافوا مش هتريق:t33:

ملحوظة : بنائا علي رغبه الناس الكسلانة اللي مكسلة تدور في الصفحات**:new6:
هنزل ارقام الصفحات اللي فيها صور الاعضاء 
عشان محدش يتوه مننا بس**:t33:*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ايريني ← **                           #5
سامح ←**              #19
حبو ← *             #*48*
*mirna← *            #*54*
*رورو ← *              #*79**:t33:
**oesi no* ←             #*96* 
* max mike ← **              #10..**             #114
 MR.BeBo ! ← *              #*128*
بابا صـــوت ←               #*139*
نيفو ←               #*142*
اين يسوعنا ←              #*143*
انت شبعي ←              #*157*
*كيموو ← *              #*174*
Dona Nabil ←                #*185*
ناردين ويوسف اولاد نيفو ←             #*208*
*madooo دونا الصغننه ← *              #*209*
*عيــــاد ← *             #*212*
*بنت الكنيسة ← *              #*217*
*استاذ ايمن ←*            #*226*&              #*227*&             #*233*& 
*236*
*Mesopotamia*←             #*243*
*ماريا ماريا ← *             #*333*
*جوجو وحيد ← *              #*349*
ماما *مونيكا 57 *←              #*373*&             #*388*&              #*398*
  أ\*اليعازر ← *              #*377*
*فيبرونيا ← *              #*385*
*ايمليأ ← *             #*400*
*أ\ياسر الجندي ← *              #*408*
*أ\عبد يسوع المسيح* ←              #*410*
*أ\ميلاد العجايبي ←*             #*419*
*sparrow*←              #*442*
*paul iraqe* ←   			#*445*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2014)

*شكلك كنتى شقية ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2014)

*بصى أنا هأستنى لما يتريقوا عليكى الأول
و بعدين أحط صورتى*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شكلك كنتى شقية ههههههههههههههه*


لالا صدقني انا كنت هاديه جداااا:love34:


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بصى أنا هأستنى لما يتريقوا عليكى الأول
> و بعدين أحط صورتى*​


لالا احنا فينا من كداا
يلا ياايروو انزلي بالمعجزة ههههههههه

يلا بقا بجد​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2014)

:blush2::blush2::blush2:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 مارس 2014)

كل الاطفال 
بيكون 90% شكلهم كدا 
ايام الكميرا ام نص جنية 
دلوقتي بقي فية فوتو شوب 
بس بجد حلوين مش مشردين 

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> :blush2::blush2::blush2:​


*مين دي هههههههههههههههههههههههه

:2::2:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> كل الاطفال
> بيكون 90% شكلهم كدا
> ايام الكميرا ام نص جنية
> دلوقتي بقي فية فوتو شوب
> ...


*ايه الكاميرا ام نص جنيه  دي هههههه

لالا مشردين ايه لاسمح الله
دا احنا كنا فشر فيروز ونيللي وهما صغيرين:t33:

يلا يارمسيس ورينا صورتك وانت صغيور:2:
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايه الكاميرا ام نص جنيه  دي هههههه
> 
> لالا مشردين ايه لاسمح الله
> دا احنا كنا فشر فيروز ونيللي وهما صغيرين:t33:
> ...


انا معنديش صور وانا صغير خالص 
لما كبرت وروحت الثانوي بس ولما كبرت كنت بتصور 
بس ابقي اشوف اية صورة وانا صغير واحاول احطها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا معنديش صور وانا صغير خالص
> لما كبرت وروحت الثانوي بس ولما كبرت كنت بتصور
> بس ابقي اشوف اية صورة وانا صغير واحاول احطها


*خلاص ماشي دور كدا وشووف
وماتخفش مش هنتريق عليك:t33:
*​


----------



## tamav maria (17 مارس 2014)

ههههههههههههههه موضوع دمه خفيف بس بجد كنتوا زي العسل انتي وروز 
وكمان شوفتي ايرو بطوطه خالص ههههههههههه
جمال ورقه ههههههههههه
تصدقي ياايرو بصة عنيكي وانتي صغيره بتدل علي قوة شخصيتك النهارده


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مين دي هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> :2::2:
> *​



*ديه أنا :flowers:*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههههه موضوع دمه خفيف بس بجد كنتوا زي العسل انتي وروز
> وكمان شوفتي ايرو بطوطه خالص ههههههههههه
> جمال ورقه ههههههههههه
> تصدقي ياايرو بصة عنيكي وانتي صغيره بتدل علي قوة شخصيتك النهارده



*هى ماما بس تدور عدل عل الصور التانية و أنا أنزلها واحدة واحدة :blush2:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههههه موضوع دمه خفيف بس بجد كنتوا زي العسل انتي وروز
> وكمان شوفتي ايرو بطوطه خالص ههههههههههه
> جمال ورقه ههههههههههه
> تصدقي ياايرو بصة عنيكي وانتي صغيره بتدل علي قوة شخصيتك النهارده


*شكرا تموفه ربنا يخليكي ليا يارب

اااااه شوفتي ايرو الشقاوة بتنننننط من عنيها
بس زي القممر واكيد دلوقتي مُزة:love34:

بس تعالي هنا ياتموف ومتهربيش
وورينا صورتك وانتي صغننه يلا
*​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ديه أنا :flowers:*​


*قمرررررر ياناس
بس مش ملاحظة اني انا وانتي عاملين نفس التسرحيه ياايرو هههههههههه
*​


----------



## tamav maria (17 مارس 2014)

طب استني ياواثوقه راجعه لك حالا
رايحه ادور في الالبومات وجايه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *شكرا تموفه ربنا يخليكي ليا يارب
> 
> اااااه شوفتي ايرو الشقاوة بتنننننط من عنيها
> بس زي القممر واكيد دلوققتي مُزة:love34:
> ...



*هنتمحكوا بأة:new4:
:smile02:smile02

لا بجد دا إنتى الل زى القمر بأة :flowers:

*


----------



## tamav maria (17 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هى ماما بس تدور عدل عل الصور التانية و أنا أنزلها واحدة واحدة :blush2:*



يارب ماما تلاقي بقية الصور متشوقه اشوفهم
فعلا زي ماقالت واثوقه الشقاوه كانت بتنط من عنيكي ههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> طب استني ياواثوقه راجعه لك حالا
> رايحه ادور في الالبومات وجايه


*ماشي ياتموف هستناكي
وردوي براحتك
وهاتي كل اللي عندك
كله كله:t33:
*​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هنتمحكوا بأة:new4:
> :smile02:smile02
> 
> لا بجد دا إنتى الل زى القمر بأة :flowers:
> ...


لا مش تمحيك لا سمح الله ههههههه
دي حقيقه نفس التسريحه والناس يشهدووا بكدا:t33:

لالا بقا اهو انتي اللي قمررررر :flowers:
انتي هنا كنتي كام سنة ؟​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 مارس 2014)

كلمتينا عن الطفولة المتشردة موضحة بامثلة مصورة
تعالي بقا نتكلم عن الهدوء والرقة والبراءة ههههه 





​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ماشي ياتموف هستناكي
> وردوي براحتك
> وهاتي كل اللي عندك
> كله كله:t33:
> ...



*كنت 4 سنين
صورة الحضانة :blush2:
الل 4*6 ديه ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2014)

+Sameh+ قال:


> كلمتينا عن الطفولة المتشردة موضحة بامثلة مصورة
> تعالي بقا نتكلم عن الهدوء والرقة والبراءة ههههه
> 
> 
> ...



*مالك جد كدة ؟

:smil13::smil13:
​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

+Sameh+ قال:


> كلمتينا عن الطفولة المتشردة موضحة بامثلة مصورة
> تعالي بقا نتكلم عن الهدوء والرقة والبراءة ههههه
> 
> 
> ...


*ياخلاثي ياناس عالجمال:2:
 مين دا ياسامح*:t33:
لا بجد برأه وهدووء

حلوووة ااوووووي بجد
بس انت مشخبط علي هدومك ليه هاه هاه:t33:​


----------



## tamav maria (17 مارس 2014)

+Sameh+ قال:


> كلمتينا عن الطفولة المتشردة موضحة بامثلة مصورة
> تعالي بقا نتكلم عن الهدوء والرقة والبراءة ههههه
> 
> 
> ...


فعلا ياسامح شكلك كنت هادي ومش شقي وانت صغير
واعتقد انت مازلت هادي لان في طريقة ردودك ومواضيعك بحس فعلا انك هادي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كنت 4 سنين
> صورة الحضانة :blush2:
> الل 4*6 ديه ​*


*ياسبحااااان الله
يعني كنتي قدي وعاملة نفس التسريحه بتاعتي:yahoo:
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياخلاثي ياناس عالجمال:2:
> مين دا ياسامح*:t33:
> لا بجد برأه وهدووء
> 
> ...


دة انا لا بس دلوقت اتغيرناا خااالص ههههههه 
لا دي شخبوطة عالصورة نفسها :t33:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

+Sameh+ قال:


> دة انا لا بس دلوقت اتغيرناا خااالص ههههههه
> لا دي شخبوطة عالصورة نفسها :t33:


*اكيد كلنا دلوقت اتغيرنا

وبعدين انا عارفه ان الشخبوطة عالصورة نفسها
بس انا مالقتش حاجه اتريق عليها اتريقت عالشخبوطة:t33:
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 مارس 2014)

ههههههههههههههه
انا صوري وانا صغيره حلوه ‎  
بس مش هعرف ارفع حاجه عشان من موبايل :/


----------



## soul & life (17 مارس 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك يا بتول  ايه المواضيع الجامدة دى موتينى ضحك
صورتك مع روزا تجنننوا هههههههههههههه علفكرة فيكم شبه من بعض  اخوات صح ههههه
ولا صورة ايرو عسسسسسسسسسسسسل كميلة كميلة بس واضح انك كنتى شقية يا ايرو باين من عيونك انا عرفت ابنك شكله ايه وطالع غلباوى لمين هههههه
وصورة سامح كمان يبان انه هادى وخجول وجد فعلا زى ما قالت ايرينى
انتظرونى هجبلكم صورة بس يارب الاقيها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> انا صوري وانا صغيره حلوه ‎
> بس مش هعرف ارفع حاجه عشان من موبايل :/


*ياسيدي عالثقه:t33:
اكيد حلوة وزي القمر يامرمر
بس احنا لازم نشوف ونحكم بنفسنا

اما تتدخلي من اللاب ابقي وريهالنا:flowers:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك يا بتول  ايه المواضيع الجامدة دى موتينى ضحك
> صورتك مع روزا تجنننوا هههههههههههههه علفكرة فيكم شبه من بعض  اخوات صح ههههه
> ولا صورة ايرو عسسسسسسسسسسسسل كميلة كميلة بس واضح انك كنتى شقية يا ايرو باين من عيونك انا عرفت ابنك شكله ايه وطالع غلباوى لمين هههههه
> وصورة سامح كمان يبان انه هادى وخجول وجد فعلا زى ما قالت ايرينى
> انتظرونى هجبلكم صورة بس يارب الاقيها


*تعيشي وتضحكي ياارب يانيفوو
اه البت روزا شبه الصنيين:t33:

ايرو صورتها فظيعه بجددد
تحسيها كدا عقله من صغيرها هههههه
وسامح بجد شكله هادي فعلا زي ماقال

وانا هستني اشوف صورتك عشان اشوف انتي كنتي هادية ولا شقيه ولا ايه ظروفك هههه
دوري كويسس بقا متكروتيش:flowers:
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (17 مارس 2014)

متابع معاكم لحد لما الاقى صورة ..
لانى مش من اللى بيهتموا بالتصوير ..
بس بجد موضوع جميل جدا ..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> متابع معاكم لحد لما الاقى صورة ..
> لانى مش من اللى بيهتموا بالتصوير ..
> بس بجد موضوع جميل جدا ..


*مرور حضرتك ومتبعتك للموضوع شرف لينا استااذي
وبتمني تلاقي صورة وتشاركنا بيها

ومتقلقش مش هنتريق ابدا ابدا:t33:

شكرا علي ذوق حضرتك ونورتنا حقيقي
*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2014)

فكره حلوه جدا وجديده
أنا ليس لى صور طفوله اهتممت بالتصوير فى الجامعه فقط
وكل ما أرى  صورى أسأل نفسى هو شعرى راح فين هههههه
بيقولوا الصلع ذكاء.. لكنى كنت أفضل شعرى عن ذكائى هههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

النهيسى قال:


> فكره حلوه جدا وجديده
> أنا ليس لى صور طفوله اهتممت بالتصوير فى الجامعه فقط
> وكل ما أرى  صورى أسأل نفسى هو شعرى راح فن هههههه
> بيقولوا الصلع ذكاء.. لكنى كنت أفضل شعى عن ذكائى هههههه


*وجود حضرتك في الموضوع هو الاحلي استاذي النهيسي

ياخساارة كان نفسنا بجد نشوف صورة لحضرتك وانت طفل
بس احنا فيها ممكن تجبلنا صورتك في الجامعه:t33:
بس هو شعر حضرتك راح فين صحيح ههههههه

لا صدقني استااذي الذكاء اهم بكتير جدا من الشكل

شكرا لوجود حضرتك المميز استاذي
نورتنا:flowers:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2014)

المهم انتى سايبه اختك و سايبه الورده و مركزه على حاجه تانيه فى البنطلون هههههههههههههههه
 شكلها نملايه كانت ماشيا و انتى بتنقزى الورده منها علشان كدا رفعاها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سكر انتو الاتنين --


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> :blush2::blush2::blush2:​


 
بثمهندثه ايرو ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 سككككره


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> المهم انتى سايبه اختك و سايبه الورده و مركزه على حاجه تانيه فى البنطلون هههههههههههههههه
> شكلها نملايه كانت ماشيا و انتى بتنقزى الورده منها علشان كدا رفعاها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> سكر انتو الاتنين --


تصدقي ياحبو اني كل مابشوف الصورة دي
بقعد ابحلق فيها وعلي رجلي بالذات واشوف انا كنت مركزة في ايه
ومع ذالك مابشوفش حاجه ههههههههههههههه

مش عارفه انا كنت عاملة كدا ليه صحيح بالظعبوط بتاعي دا:t33::t33:

بس سيبك بقا من ظعبوطي وفرده بوتي هههههه
ووريني انتي ظعبوتط بقا ههههههه
يلا متتاخريشش علينا​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بثمهندثه ايرو ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> سككككره


طيب بذمتك ياحبو
مش ايريني عامله نفس تسرحتي
صح صح:2:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2014)

نهااار بلاااك -- 10 زوار و عضوين بس
مش عارفا ليه مقلقه  هههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب بذمتك ياحبو
> مش ايريني عامله نفس تسرحتي
> صح صح:2:​


 
ههههههههه ايون صح


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> نهااار بلاااك -- 10 زوار و عضوين بس
> مش عارفا ليه مقلقه  هههههههههههههه


*معرفش صحيح كل الزوار دي بتعمل ايه في الموضوع

يلا ياشيخة خلي الغلابه تتفرج:t33::t33:

اوومال اما رورو هتحط صورتها هيبقا فيه زوار اد ايه ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## grges monir (17 مارس 2014)

> *
> 
> *


تقريبا المصور فى الصور دى كان معجب الجزم هههههههه
جايبها حتى  من باطنها ههههههههههههه


>


انااحسب اللى فى الصورة دى مع اختك اخوكى هههههههههه
شعرك كلتة القطة ولا اية  هههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2014)

اعتقد انى شبه روز اختك اوى فى اول صوره انا فاكرا عندى صوره فى نفس السن ده و نفس تسريحه الشعر و القصه دى-- بس اعتقد كنت لعبت بالمقص و قصيت تلات ارباع القصه-- فالقصه تلات ارباع قصيره و ربع بس هو الى طويل شكلها نكته--
لو لقيت الصوره دى هحطها هتتقلبو من الضحك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> تقريبا المصور فى الصور دى كان معجب الجزم هههههههه
> جايبها حتى  من باطنها ههههههههههههه
> 
> انااحسب اللى فى الصورة دى مع اختك اخوكى هههههههههه
> شعرك كلتة القطة ولا اية  هههههههه


*نعممممممممممم ؟؟
انت عارف الجزم اللي بتتريق عليها دي منين

من افخر محل احذية فيكي مصر
 من باااتا علي سن ورمح:t33:

وبعدين متتريقش علي شعري احسن ايريني تدخل تاكلك
لاني عامله نفس تسريحتها:t33::t33:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2014)

اعتقد روزا مقصقصه فيها بنفسها بردوا !!؟ و لا ايه:2:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اعتقد انى شبه روز اختك اوى فى اول صوره انا فاكرا عندى صوره فى نفس السن ده و نفس تصريحه الشعر و القصه دى-- بس اعتقد كنت لعبت بالمقص و قصيت تلات ارباع القصه-- فالقصه تلات ارباع قصيره و ربع بس هو الى طويل شكلها  نكته--
> لو لقيت الصوره دى هحطها هتتقلبو من الضحك


*ايه القصه العجيبة دي ياحبو هههههههههههههههه
شوقتيني اني اشوفها

يلا بقا اقلبينا من الضحك
انا عاملة الموضوع دا اصلا عشان نتقلب من الضحك:t33:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اعتقد روزا مقصقصه فيها بنفسها بروا !!؟ و لا ايه:2:


*لا مقصقصه لنفسها ايه بس
احنا كنا بنروح للكوافيغ:t33::t33:

مش عارفه ياحبو صدقيني
اما تدخل نبقا نسألها مين اللي عملها القصه دي
بس غالبا هتكون ماما الي عملاهلها

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2014)

انا مييييين؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا مييييين؟؟


لالا بتهزري
انتي ام فيونكات دي ههههههههههه ؟؟​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2014)

ما البنوتين بفينكات -- واحده فيونكاتها حمراء 
 و التانيا فيونكاتها لبنى 
 انا مين فيهم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ما البنوتين بفينكات -- واحده فيونكاتها حمراء
> و التانيا فيونكاتها لبنى
> انا مين فيهم


*ياحبوا مانا بهزر معاكي عشان الاتنين بفيونكات

انتي مين فيهم بجد ؟
يكونش انتي الواد ابو شعر مشمشي دا
هههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2014)

ايووووون انا الولد ابو شعر مشمشى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 دى حزوره بئا --
 انتى قولى تتوقعى انا مين فيهون هههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايووووون انا الولد ابو شعر مشمشى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دى حزوره بئا --
> انتى قولى تتوقعى انا مين فيهون هههههههههه


*هههههههههههه

بصي قلبي بيقولي انك ام فيونكات لبني
*





اللي شعرها برضو مشمشي:t33:

صح ؟​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 مارس 2014)

انا اهو ‎
‏


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايون انا ام شعر مشمشى غامك-- او كستنائى غامق-- الاوزعا الى فى الصوره--
بس الولد الى شعره مشمشى اازع منى على فكره


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

^_^mirna قال:


> انا اهو ‎
> ‏


*ياخلاااااثي ياناس عالحلاوة والطعامة والضحكة السكررر
قمرايه بجد يامرمر زي ماقولتي
بسم الصليب عليكي ضحكتك كلها شقاوة وعسسسسل
*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2014)

أوعدكم أنى هحمل لى صوره وأنا فى الجامعه
وكنت عامل سشوار  وشعرى مثل محمود الخطيب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايون انا ام شعر مشمشى غامك-- او كستنائى غامق-- الاوزعا الى فى الصوره--
> بس الولد الى شعره مشمشى اازع منى على فكره


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شوفتي احساسي طلع صح وعرفتك
اصل البنت ام فيونكات احمرا دي
شكل دمها تقيل
وانتي دمك سكرررررر هههههههه

وطلعتي اوزعا ياحبو:t33::t33:
بس الحمد لله فيه اللي اازع منك ههههههههه

بس بجد قمررررايه ووشك كله برأأأأأأأه
:love34:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

النهيسى قال:


> أوعدكم أنى هحمل لى صوره وأنا فى الجامعه
> وكنت عامل سشوار  وشعرى مثل محمود الخطيب


*ياسلااااااااااااااااااام علي حضرتك استااذي:t16:
بجد ياااااااااريت

بس حضرتك تقصد شعر محمود الخطيب
ولا محمود الجندي:t33:

في انتظار الصورة
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2014)

النهيسى قال:


> أوعدكم أنى هحمل لى صوره وأنا فى الجامعه
> وكنت عامل سشوار وشعرى مثل محمود الخطيب


 
 منتظرين الصوره يا استاذنا الغالى :flowers:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *شوفتي احساسي طلع صح وعرفتك*
> *اصل البنت ام فيونكات احمرا دي*
> *شكل دمها تقيل*
> ...


 
ايون تنكرى انه اازع منى ؟؟:beee: هههههههههههههههه
وشى كله برائه مين ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ده كله شقاوه-- 
و كل قصير مكير هههههههههههه شايفه الضحكه الخبيثه  ههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

حبوو الا قوليلي هو الواد اللي جنبك دا
مرتبشط


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايون تنكرى انه اازع منى ؟؟:beee: هههههههههههههههه
> وشى كله برائه مين ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ده كله شقاوه--
> و كل قصير مكير هههههههههههه شايفه الضحكه الخبيثه  ههههههههه


لالالا منكرش طبعا حاشا وماشا ههههههههه

ماهو وشك كله شقاوة بس بريئة :2:

كل قصير مكيرر ؟؟
طيب وليه التخبيط في الحلل بقا دلوقتي:t33:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2014)

> حبوو الا قوليلي هو الواد اللي جنبك دا
> مرتبشط




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس منغير شنب !!
ينفع ؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لالالا منكرش طبعا حاشا وماشا ههههههههه​
> ماهو وشك كله شقاوة بس بريئة :2:​
> كل قصير مكيرر ؟؟
> طيب وليه التخبيط في الحلل بقا دلوقتي:t33:​


 تخبيط فى الحلل ههههههههههههههههههه
 هو انتى مكير زى حلاتنا ؟؟
اااقصد قصير هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس منغير شنب !!
> ينفع ؟؟


*لالالا من غير شنب ايه
طيب خلاص الواد ابو شعر مشمشي دا نظامة ايه:t33:
*​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تخبيط فى الحلل ههههههههههههههههههه
> هو انتى مكير زى حلاتنا ؟؟
> اااقصد قصير هههههههههههههههههههههه


*انا امكر من المكير يابنتي
واقصر من القصير هههههه
قصير قصب:t33:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لالالا من غير شنب ايه*
> *طيب خلاص الواد ابو شعر مشمشي دا نظامة ايه:t33:*​
> 
> 
> ...



عجيبه:dntknw: كل الى يشوف الصوره دى لازم يسئلونى على الولد الى واقف جنب عمر سليمان ههههههه اقصد جنبى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

امكر من المكير و اقصر من القصير و انا قصرت اكثر من كتر الضحك حرام عليكى هموت ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عجيبه:dntknw: كل الى يشوف الصوره دى لازم يسئلونى على الولد الى واقف جنب عمر سليمان ههههههه اقصد جنبى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> امكر من المكير و اقصر من القصير و انا قصرت اكثر من كتر الضحك حرام عليكى هموت ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*اصل الصراحه الواد حليوة:love34:

صدقيني انتي تعليقاتك اللي هتموتني من الضحك
وخلاص قربت اختفي ياسليمان ههههههههه

وبعدين لسه الضحك جاي ورا اما رورو تحط صورتها ههههههههههه
فظيعه
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اصل الصراحه الواد حليوة:love34:*​
> *صدقيني انتي تعليقاتك اللي هتموتني من الضحك*
> *وخلاص قربت اختفي ياسليمان ههههههههه*​
> *وبعدين لسه الضحك جاي ورا اما رورو تحط صورتها ههههههههههه*
> *فظيعه*​


 فين رورو بئا --
 بس قاعده تقول بطلت السهر و باتو فى وقت ما غابت رجعت اتعودت على النوم بدرى و اديها مختفيه فى اوقات الصباح اهون-- فكرك هتجيلنا بليل زى زمان و انا نايمه ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فين رورو بئا --
> بس قاعده تقول بطلت السهر و باتو فى وقت ما غابت رجعت اتعودت على النوم بدرى و اديها مختفيه فى اوقات الصباح اهون-- فكرك هتجيلنا بليل زى زمان و انا نايمه ههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههه
بصي هي كانت بتكلمني من شوية وكانت نازلة رايحه القداس
وبعدين هتعدي علي مامتها وهتيجي علي بليل ان شاء الله

وهتفجرلنا القنبله المنتظرة ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

*احم احم شرقت وانا جاية فى الطريق اتاريكم بتجيبوا فى سيرتى 
انا مافصلتش ضحك حرام عليكم العمارة كلها سمعت صوتى 
وايهاب بيقولى مراتى اتجننت يا ناس ههههههههههه 
ايرو مش ممكن تجننى حاساكى جد اوووى ومن نظرة عنيكى ليكى شخصية قوية 
حاساكى كدا زى ما انتى فى الصورة 
ولا سامح عسل براءة وهدوء 
مع انه غير الطبيعى بتاعه ده بعشر السنة هههههههه 
اما حبووووووو بقى قمراية بجد عسل عسل عسل 
بس ليه يا لولو الاحراج ده عاوزة تخلى الناس تتريق عليا 
يرضيكى كدا برستيجى يضيع يابت هههههههه 
انا هقضيها فرجة بسسس 
سامو عليكووو بقى 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احم احم شرقت وانا جاية فى الطريق اتاريكم بتجيبوا فى سيرتى
> انا مافصلتش ضحك حرام عليكم العمارة كلها سمعت صوتى
> وايهاب بيقولى مراتى اتجننت يا ناس ههههههههههه
> ايرو مش ممكن تجننى حاساكى جد اوووى ومن نظرة عنيكى ليكى شخصية قوية
> ...


*انتي جيتي ياروحي
احنا قاعدين مستنينك من الصبح هههههههههههههههههههههه

شوفتي يابت صور الطفوله 
بجد كلهم قمراااات ههههههههه
ويلا بقا هاتي صورتك وانتي صغننه
وانتي صغننه فهماني
مش التانيه هااه ههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انتي جيتي ياروحي
> احنا قاعدين مستنينك من الصبح هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شوفتي يابت صور الطفوله
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه ما علشان كلهم قمرات 
مش عاوزة اخرعهم يابت افهمى 
انا خايفة عليكم من الصدمة :blush2:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه ما علشان كلهم قمرات
> مش عاوزة اخرعهم يابت افهمى
> انا خايفة عليكم من الصدمة :blush2:*​


*ههههههههههههههه 
ياستي احنا عازين نتخرع
مالكيش دعوة انتي

وبعدين انا بحب صورتك اللي هتنزليها
عشان فيها اكل:t33:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> ياستي احنا عازين نتخرع
> مالكيش دعوة انتي
> 
> ...


*الله وانت جاهى اشوف فيكى يوم 
لا مش هنزل بتاعت الاكل ههههههههه 
بلاش فضايح *:smil13:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الله وانت جاهى اشوف فيكى يوم
> لا مش هنزل بتاعت الاكل ههههههههه
> بلاش فضايح *:smil13:​


*طب وحياتي وحياتي
متكسفنيش بقا الله:love34:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طب وحياتي وحياتي
> متكسفنيش بقا الله:love34:
> *​


*اتوكسى يا موكوسة 
كل ما ارفع الصورة مش راضية 
بتظهرلى دى 
*
امتداد الملف غير مسموح. حاول ان تعيد رفع الصورة مجدداً		​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2014)

لااااابئااااا
 ابعتيها لباتول و هى تنزلها  
عايزين نشوف الاكل الى فى الصوره


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

*
جبتها اخيرا اوووووف 
كله يغمض عينه مش عاوزة حد يتخرع ولا يتريق 
اه الشرط اخره نور 
شوفتونى وانا باكل رز ههههه
ماما بتقولى مش كنتى بتحبى حد ياكلك ولا يسرحلك شعرك هههههه 
كنت شيتا يعنى ها علشان محدش يتكلم 
وخلى بالكم ان دى صورة اخويا مصورهالى يعنى من غير فوتوشوب
اشوف فيكى يوم ياللى فى بالى وحسب الله ونعم الوكيل فيك يا فخرى 




*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> جبتها اخيرا اوووووف
> كله يغمض عينه مش عاوزة حد يتخرع ولا يتريق
> اه الشرط اخره نور
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
استني هخلص ضحك واجي اعلق عالصورة بقا
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> استني هخلص ضحك واجي اعلق عالصورة بقا
> *​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
احياه النبى لوريكى بس هه :ranting:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> احياه النبى لوريكى بس هه :ranting:*​


*ههههههههههههههههه
طيب وحياة ربنا زي القمر يابت بجد
انا بحب اووي الصورة دي صدقيني

انا بضحك مش عليكي ولا علي شعرك ابسولتلي 
انا بضحك علي طريقه اكلك عسسسسسسسل هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> طيب وحياة ربنا زي القمر يابت بجد
> انا بحب اووي الصورة دي صدقيني
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههه 
طول عمرى قمر يابنتى 
قمر بالستر :t33:
ماله اكلى يابت ها ها 
صغنتتة بقى وباكل امر طبيعى يطلع شكلى بالبلا كدا هههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> طول عمرى قمر يابنتى
> قمر بالستر :t33:
> ماله اكلى يابت ها ها
> صغنتتة بقى وباكل امر طبيعى يطلع شكلى بالبلا كدا هههههه *​


هههههههههه لا يابت مش بالبلا ولا حاجه دا انتي قمررررر بجد
وعليكي حتة بصة للكامرا محصلتش ههههههههه

الا قوليلي انتي كنتي بتاكلي رز وايه:t33:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههه لا يابت مش بالبلا ولا حاجه دا انتي قمررررر بجد
> وعليكي حتة بصة للكامرا محصلتش ههههههههه
> 
> الا قوليلي انتي كنتي بتاكلي رز وايه:t33:​


*هههههههههههههههههههه 
ايون يابت طول عمرى بحب اتصور 
من صغرى فنانة 
كنت باكل رز من غير ايه ههههههههه 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> ايون يابت طول عمرى بحب اتصور
> من صغرى فنانة
> كنت باكل رز من غير ايه ههههههههه
> ...


*ههههههههههههه
طب وليه من غير ايه:t33:
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 مارس 2014)

موضوع دمه خفيف أوي 

فكرة ممتازة كالعادة يا بتول

بس معنديش علي لابي للأسف صور ليا و انا صغير خالص اشارك بيها ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> موضوع دمه خفيف أوي
> 
> فكرة ممتازة كالعادة يا بتول
> 
> بس معنديش علي لابي للأسف صور ليا و انا صغير خالص اشارك بيها ​


*شكرا جدا ياكيمو علي زوقك

مانا مكانش عندي صور عالكمبيوتر
بس دورت في البومات الصور
وروحت مسكت الموبايل وصورت بيه الصور اللي عايزاها
ونزلتهم عالكمبيوتر
ورفعتهم في الموضوع بس كدا
يعني بطل كسل واعمل زي ماعملت يلا:t33:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2014)

*إيه يا حبو الجمال دا ؟؟؟*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> جبتها اخيرا اوووووف
> كله يغمض عينه مش عاوزة حد يتخرع ولا يتريق
> اه الشرط اخره نور
> ...



صوره ملهاش حل 
تحفه سكر تجنن مش معقوله 
آخر شقاؤه ههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كدة أوفر*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كدة أوفر*​


*جالك كلامي ياايرو:new6:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صوره ملهاش حل
> تحفه سكر تجنن مش معقوله
> آخر شقاؤه ههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههه 
ده انتى اللى صورتك تجنن با حبووو
قصدك اخر تشرد يا حبو ههههههه
يا كزوفى يا كزوفى

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> ده انتى اللى صورتك تجنن با حبووو
> قصدك اخر تشرد يا حبو ههههههه
> يا كزوفى يا كزوفى
> ...


*بس عليكي ماسكة للمعلقه يابت يارورو
ياخرراشي عالسكرررررر:t33::t33:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كدة أوفر*​


*نعم يا ايرو بتقولى حاجة ههههههه
والنحمة قمر اهووو ياخواتشى على الجمال 
طول عمرى قمر يخربيتشى هههههه
*


----------



## oesi no (17 مارس 2014)

مبحبش الاطفال الصغننين 
زنانين وكدة 
بس يلا ما علينا 
الواحد لازم يشارك 
بكرة ولا بعده هجيبلكم البوم كامل ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بس عليكي ماسكة للمعلقه يابت يارورو
> ياخرراشي عالسكرررررر:t33::t33:
> *​


*هههههههههه يابت انا اصﻻ تخصص معالق وشوك
بس بقى يابت ماتكسفنيش الله
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> مبحبش الاطفال الصغننين
> زنانين وكدة
> بس يلا ما علينا
> الواحد لازم يشارك
> بكرة ولا بعده هجيبلكم البوم كامل ههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههه ياختى بطة 
عسل يا جوجو بس كان نفسى فى صورة بالطول 
علشان اشوفك كنت طويل كدا من يومك وﻻ ﻻ هههههه

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> مبحبش الاطفال الصغننين
> زنانين وكدة
> بس يلا ما علينا
> الواحد لازم يشارك
> بكرة ولا بعده هجيبلكم البوم كامل ههههههههه


*زيدي يازيدي:t33:
حلوة خالص ياجورج بجد
تحس انك برئ كداا

انا ماتريقتش اهوو
بس هستني اما اشوف موضوع الالبوم الكامل دا وربنا يسترر:t33:

بس سيبك انت نورت انت وصورتك التوبيك:flowers:

*​


----------



## max mike (17 مارس 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل كالعادة يابتول
وعلى فكرة انا شفت الصفحات كلها من 1 لحد 10 وشفت صوركم كلها واحد واحد 
كلكم كنتوا قمامير وحلوين​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه يابت انا اصﻻ تخصص معالق وشوك
> بس بقى يابت ماتكسفنيش الله
> *


*تخصص معالق وشوك  ازاي احكيلي احكيلي

ولا اقولك متحكليششش
وانزلي بالصورة اللي بعدها ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2014)

يعنى طويل و رقبتك بردو طويله 
حتى ضحكتك. طويله هههههههههه ؛p
ههههههه 
منتظرين باقى الصور


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *زيدي يازيدي:t33:
> حلوة خالص ياجورج بجد
> تحس انك برئ كداا
> 
> ...


*هو مين ده الى حلو خالص ده يابت
بقولك ايه قولى الحق هههههه بﻻش مجاملة 
قال حلو قال :beee:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

max mike قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع جميل كالعادة يابتول
> وعلى فكرة انا شفت الصفحات كلها من 1 لحد 10 وشفت صوركم كلها واحد واحد
> كلكم كنتوا قمامير وحلوين​*


*شكرا يامايكل ربنا يخليك

بس تعالي هنا
هو مش من حقنا اننا نشوف صورتك زي ماشوفت صوارنا ولا ايه
يلاا بسرعه روح هات صورتك وتعالي

يلا انت لسه هنا:t33:
*​


----------



## max mike (17 مارس 2014)

*دى صورة ليا انا واخويا الكبير فى عيد ميلادنا عشان كده هتلاقوا فى شوكة ف ايدى كنت باكل بيها الجاتوه وبالصدفة اخويا جيه من ورايا وكنت هطيرله عينه وهوب صورونا
الصورة من اجمل الصور اللى ليا انا واخويا .. صورة مسخرة خاااااااااااالص ههههههههههههههه​*



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تخصص معالق وشوك  ازاي احكيلي احكيلي
> 
> ولا اقولك متحكليششش
> وانزلي بالصورة اللي بعدها ههههههههههه
> *​


*يعنى تخصص مطبخ يابت هههههه
هى نفس ذات الصورة بس مش كنت باكل بقى 
باخواتشى عليا يا ناس خايفة عليا لحسدنى هههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يعنى طويل و رقبتك بردو طويله
> حتى ضحكتك. طويله هههههههههه ؛p
> ههههههه
> منتظرين باقى الصور


*ههههههههههههههههه صح يا حبو 
كل حاجة فيه طويلة 
مش عارفة ايه الطمع ده يبص على اخواته الغﻻبة 
محرومين هههههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

max mike قال:


> *دى صورة ليا انا واخويا الكبير فى عيد ميلادنا عشان كده هتلاقوا فى شوكة ف ايدى كنت باكل بيها الجاتوه وبالصدفة اخويا جيه من ورايا وكنت هطيرله عينه وهوب صورونا
> الصورة من اجمل الصور اللى ليا انا واخويا .. صورة مسخرة خاااااااااااالص ههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> 
> ...


*حلوة اوى يا مايكل بجد 
بس مش خايف السﻻح يطول ههههههه
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

max mike قال:


> *دى صورة ليا انا واخويا الكبير فى عيد ميلادنا عشان كده هتلاقوا فى شوكة ف ايدى كنت باكل بيها الجاتوه وبالصدفة اخويا جيه من ورايا وكنت هطيرله عينه وهوب صورونا
> الصورة من اجمل الصور اللى ليا انا واخويا .. صورة مسخرة خاااااااااااالص ههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> 
> ...


*الله يامايكل بجد عسسسسسل خالص
وصورررررة جميله جداااااااااااااااا

بس قولي ايه حكايتك انت ورور مع الشوك والمعالق ها هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## oesi no (17 مارس 2014)

*هنام شويه واجى ارد عليكم كلكم 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يعنى طويل و رقبتك بردو طويله
> حتى ضحكتك. طويله هههههههههه ؛p
> ههههههه
> منتظرين باقى الصور


*لا ياحبو بلاش تريقه
خلينا ناخد بالسياسة الاول لحد ماينزل الالبوم اللي بيقول عليه ده
وبعدين نتريق براحتنا خليكي ناصحه هههههههههه
*​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هو مين ده الى حلو خالص ده يابت
> بقولك ايه قولى الحق هههههه بﻻش مجاملة
> قال حلو قال :beee:
> *


*يابنتي حلو حلو
اسكتي انتي مش فاهمة حاجه ههههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يعنى تخصص مطبخ يابت هههههه
> هى نفس ذات الصورة بس مش كنت باكل بقى
> باخواتشى عليا يا ناس خايفة عليا لحسدنى هههههه
> *


*يابنتي دا انا اللي بحب الاكل عمري مافكرت اتصور وانا باكل ههههههههه

طيب بخريكي لتحسديكي ههههههههه
*​


oesi no قال:


> *هنام شويه واجى ارد عليكم كلكم
> *​


*لا  روح نام  انا شايفه انك تعبت النهارده معانا جدا
رفعت صورة وكتبت تعليق
كتر خيرك
بجد قلبي عندك:t33:
*​


----------



## max mike (17 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حلوة اوى يا مايكل بجد
> بس مش خايف السﻻح يطول ههههههه
> *




*ميرسى يا رورو
وحتى ان طول هتبقى نيران صديقة ههههههههههههه​*



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الله يامايكل بجد عسسسسسل خالص
> وصورررررة جميله جداااااااااااااااا
> 
> بس قولي ايه حكايتك انت ورور مع الشوك والمعالق ها هههههههههههه
> *​





*ميرسى يابتول .. مش عارف ايه حكاية الشوك والمعالق اكيد صدفة هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## max mike (17 مارس 2014)

*وآدى صور تانية بس المرة دى من غير شوك ولا سكاكين
المرة دى سمكة .. وتخيلوا بقى ان السمكة دى قاعدة لغاية دلوقتى عندنا ف البيت وكل ما اشوفها اقعد اضحك*




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يابنتي حلو حلو
> اسكتي انتي مش فاهمة حاجه ههههههههه
> *​


*يابت انا فاهمة كل حاجة ابقى قابلينى لو جوجو دخل الموضع تانى اصﻻ اشكرى ربنا انه دخل وحط صورة ههههههه*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يابنتي دا انا اللي بحب الاكل عمري مافكرت اتصور وانا باكل ههههههههه
> 
> طيب بخريكي لتحسديكي ههههههههه*​[/QUOTE
> *:t33:
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

max mike قال:


> *وآدى صور تانية بس المرة دى من غير شوك ولا سكاكين
> المرة دى سمكة .. وتخيلوا بقى ان السمكة دى قاعدة لغاية دلوقتى عندنا ف البيت وكل ما اشوفها اقعد اضحك*
> 
> 
> ...


*ياخراشي ياناس عالضحكة الحلوة:t33:

بس السمكة دي لعبه يامايكل صح
اصلها مستحيل تبقا حقيقيه وعايشة لحد دلوقتي من ناحية
ومن ناحية تاني ماينفعش تبقا حقيقه وتعيش بعد المسكة الفظيعه اللي مسكها بيها دي
ومن ناحية تالته ماينفعش تعيش من غير مية
يخربيتش زكائي ياجدعان:t33:
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2014)

*ما شاء الله ..... 12 صفحة فى يوم واحد
طيب استنوا ...... مفاجئة المفاجئات *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابت انا فاهمة كل حاجة ابقى قابلينى لو جوجو دخل الموضع تانى اصﻻ اشكرى ربنا انه دخل وحط صورة ههههههه*
> 
> 
> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2014)

max mike قال:


> *وآدى صور تانية بس المرة دى من غير شوك ولا سكاكين
> المرة دى سمكة .. وتخيلوا بقى ان السمكة دى قاعدة لغاية دلوقتى عندنا ف البيت وكل ما اشوفها اقعد اضحك*
> 
> 
> ...



*إيه دا ؟؟

فيونكة ديه الل عل الجنب :blush2:؟​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ما شاء الله ..... 12 صفحة فى يوم واحد
> طيب استنوا ...... مفاجئة المفاجئات *​


*ايووووه بقى يلا يا بابا منتظرين المفاجئة *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ما شاء الله ..... 12 صفحة فى يوم واحد
> طيب استنوا ...... مفاجئة المفاجئات *​


*الله علي حضرتك يابابا:t16::t16:
انا مش هقوم لحد ماحضرتك تفجرلنا المفاجئة

علي مهلك يابابا بس بسسرعه الله يخليك:t33:

حقيقي الموضوع نووور جداا بمرور حضرتك:flowers:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إيه دا ؟؟
> 
> فيونكة ديه الل عل الجنب :blush2:؟​*


*فيونكة ايه ياايرو سلامة الشوف ههههههه:t33::t33:
دا شعره يابنتي
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *فيونكة ايه ياايرو سلامة الشوف ههههههه:t33::t33:
> دا شعره يابنتي
> *​







*شعر إيه

أومال إيه على راسه من الجنب ديه ؟؟


طب أتحداكى ؟؟

تلاقيهم كانوا خايفين عليه من الحسد:t33:

​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شعر إيه
> 
> أومال إيه على راسه من الجنب ديه ؟؟
> 
> ...


*حسد ايه بس يابنتي حرام عليكي ههههه

انا بجد مش شايفه قدامي اي فيونكات:love34:
*​


----------



## max mike (17 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياخراشي ياناس عالضحكة الحلوة:t33:
> 
> بس السمكة دي لعبه يامايكل صح
> اصلها مستحيل تبقا حقيقيه وعايشة لحد دلوقتي من ناحية
> ...




*ضحكة حلوة ايام ما كنت طفل برئ ههههههههههه
هو عموما من كل النواحى هى اكيد لعبة 
مفيش سمكة حقيقية بالحجم ده واكيد هتموت لو قعدت لحد دلوقتى .. نبيهة قوى بسم الصليب عليكى ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

max mike قال:


> *ضحكة حلوة ايام ما كنت طفل برئ ههههههههههه
> هو عموما من كل النواحى هى اكيد لعبة
> مفيش سمكة حقيقية بالحجم ده واكيد هتموت لو قعدت لحد دلوقتى .. نبيهة قوى بسم الصليب عليكى ههههههههههههههه​*


*تعرف اني اما اتولدت كانوا عايزين يسموني نبيهه
بس انا مرضتش:t33:
*​


----------



## max mike (17 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إيه دا ؟؟
> 
> فيونكة ديه الل عل الجنب :blush2:؟​*





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *فيونكة ايه ياايرو سلامة الشوف ههههههه:t33::t33:
> دا شعره يابنتي
> *​





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شعر إيه
> 
> أومال إيه على راسه من الجنب ديه ؟؟
> 
> ...





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حسد ايه بس يابنتي حرام عليكي ههههه
> 
> انا بجد مش شايفه قدامي اي فيونكات:love34:
> *​





*دى مش فيونكة .. هو جزء شعرى وفى حاجة تانية دى المروحة اللى ف السقف كانت معكوسة ف الصورة لانى مصورها بموبايل والصورة مبروزة فالقزاز عاكس المروحة​*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (17 مارس 2014)

احــم احــم
من غير كلام كتير

دي صوره بالشـاكيت 







انا واخويا .. ^،^






نفس الصوره بس معمولها ZooM


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

max mike قال:


> *دى مش فيونكة .. هو جزء شعرى وفى حاجة تانية دى المروحة اللى ف السقف كانت معكوسة ف الصورة لانى مصورها بموبايل والصورة مبروزة فالقزاز عاكس المروحة​*


انا قولت كدا انا قولت كدا:t33:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> احــم احــم
> من غير كلام كتير
> 
> دي صوره بالشـاكيت
> ...


*ياخررررشي ياناس عالخدود الاحمرا وانت بالشاكت:love34::love34:

حلووووووة اووي بجد يابيتر

لا بجد بسم الصليب قمراني:t33:
بس اخوك مش شبهك خالصص علي فكرررة
انت شبه مامتك
وهو شبه باباك
صح صح
:t33:

*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (17 مارس 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه
لا احنا كل واحد لوحده 
محدش شبه حد ^،^

متعرفيش انتي الخدود دي كانت بتتعمل فيها ايه من الناس


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> لا احنا كل واحد لوحده
> محدش شبه حد ^،^
> 
> متعرفيش انتي الخدود دي كانت بتتعمل فيها ايه من الناس


*اه يعني تقصد ان انتوا عيلة مفككة:t33:

لا ماهو واضح علي خدودك اللي كان بيحصل فيها:blush2:
*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (17 مارس 2014)

^_^ ميرسي لكل الناس الي قيموني 
يا رافعين من معنوياتي
انا قولت الناس هتتريق ^_^


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> ^_^ ميرسي لكل الناس الي قيموني
> يا رافعين من معنوياتي
> انا قولت الناس هتتريق ^_^


علي فكرة الناس قيموك عشان خاطر الشاكيت بس:t33:
*ولا نتريق ايه
احنا مفيناش من حركات العيال دي:t33:
*​


----------



## max mike (17 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> جبتها اخيرا اوووووف
> كله يغمض عينه مش عاوزة حد يتخرع ولا يتريق
> اه الشرط اخره نور
> ...




*ايه ده يارورو
شعرك منكوش وناقص تبلعى الملعقة هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)

max mike قال:


> *ايه ده يارورو
> شعرك منكوش وناقص تبلعى الملعقة هههههههههههههه​*


*لا انا مسمحلكش تتريق علي صديقتشي الصادوقة وهي مش موجوده


استني اما تيجي ومتسكتلهاش:t33::t33:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

max mike قال:


> *ايه ده يارورو
> شعرك منكوش وناقص تبلعى الملعقة هههههههههههههه​*


*هههههههههههه كدا يا مايكل بتتريق عليا 
يابنى ده علشان الحسد بس كنت مش برضى 
اسرح شعرى انا كدا قمر مابالك لو سرحت بقى هههههه
ايه بقى الله مش كفاية باكل لوحدى ههههه 
ده فى حد ذاته انجاز
*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا انا مسمحلكش تتريق علي صديقتشي الصادوقة وهي مش موجوده
> 
> 
> استني اما تيجي ومتسكتلهاش:t33::t33:
> *​


*يخليكى ليا يا بيبى يارب 
نهارك فحلقى مفحلق قلبتى ليه ما كنتى ماشية كووويس 
اصبروا عليا بس الفون حايشنى عنكم ادخل من اللاب بس 
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2014)

max mike قال:


> *دى صورة ليا انا واخويا الكبير فى عيد ميلادنا عشان كده هتلاقوا فى شوكة ف ايدى كنت باكل بيها الجاتوه وبالصدفة اخويا جيه من ورايا وكنت هطيرله عينه وهوب صورونا
> الصورة من اجمل الصور اللى ليا انا واخويا .. صورة مسخرة خاااااااااااالص ههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
صوره مش معقوله. هههههههههههه. كنت هتشيل عين إخوك هههههههه. ربنا سطر 
بس. صوره تحفه هههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2014)

*



كله يقول ........واااااااااااااه ....... مين دى ....؟؟؟؟ *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> كله يقول ........واااااااااااااه ....... مين دى ....؟؟؟؟ *​


*يا خلاثى على العسل يا ناااس
مين القمر دى يا بابا 

*


----------



## max mike (17 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> صوره مش معقوله. هههههههههههه. كنت هتشيل عين إخوك هههههههه. ربنا سطر
> بس. صوره تحفه هههههه



*ميرسى ياحبو
بس دى الا تحفة
عينه كانت هتروح الواد بس ربنا سترها​*


----------



## soul & life (17 مارس 2014)

من غير تريقة 






دى كنت فى خطوبة خالى 





و الصورة دى كنت فى فرح وواخدة وردة من بوكية العروسة ومنشكحة خالص وبابا كان شايلنى بنتصور مع العريس والعروسة ههههههههه بس مش عارفة عاملة كده ليه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 مارس 2014)

اصغر صورة كان عندي حوالي 16سنة 
او 17 سنة 






طبعا التريقة علي الاخر هتكون 
بس اللة يسامحكم مقدما 
هههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (17 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه ياختى بطة
> عسل يا جوجو بس كان نفسى فى صورة بالطول
> علشان اشوفك كنت طويل كدا من يومك وﻻ ﻻ هههههه
> 
> *


ميرسي ميرسي 
كنت طويل من يومى بس مفيش صور ههههههههه


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *زيدي يازيدي:t33:
> حلوة خالص ياجورج بجد
> تحس انك برئ كداا
> 
> ...


متقدريش تتريقي اصلا ده انا سكرر 


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يعنى طويل و رقبتك بردو طويله
> حتى ضحكتك. طويله هههههههههه ؛p
> ههههههه
> منتظرين باقى الصور


مفيش صور تانى 
شطبنا على كدة ههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 مارس 2014)

فكره الموضوع رووووووووووووووعه ياتوته

انا شغت الموضوع 3 مرات
ومش مبطله ضحك ههههههههه

وبعدين ياختي بعد الموزز دي كلها 
عايزاني احط صورتي ياخرابي :new2::new2:
ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## oesi no (17 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هو مين ده الى حلو خالص ده يابت
> بقولك ايه قولى الحق هههههه بﻻش مجاملة
> قال حلو قال :beee:
> *


مالكيش فيه يا مفجوعه انتى 



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه صح يا حبو
> كل حاجة فيه طويلة
> مش عارفة ايه الطمع ده يبص على اخواته الغﻻبة
> محرومين هههههههههه
> *


اللهم لا حسد :2:


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا ياحبو بلاش تريقه
> خلينا ناخد بالسياسة الاول لحد ماينزل الالبوم اللي بيقول عليه ده
> وبعدين نتريق براحتنا خليكي ناصحه هههههههههه
> *​
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههه
لغيت فكرة الالبوم انا هههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2014)

متاااااااابع


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> كله يقول ........واااااااااااااه ....... مين دى ....؟؟؟؟ *​



*دى صورتى أنا ....... كان عندى سنتين .....
أنا المولود الثالث لأبواى 
المولود الثانى توفى وعمره سنه
كانت أمى, رحمها المسيح, نفسها فى بنوته
لكنى جئت صبى ومش صبية
قامت ربت لى شعرى .... ولبستنى فساتين
حتى وقت قريب كان شعرى محفوظ فى البيت​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *شكرا جدا ياكيمو علي زوقك
> 
> مانا مكانش عندي صور عالكمبيوتر
> بس دورت في البومات الصور
> ...



ههههههههه حاضر يا ستي 

هدور و لة لقيت هجيبلكم


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> من غير تريقة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*تريقة ايه بس يا نيفووووو قمر والنعمة 
كفاية مسرحة شعرك اهو ههههههههههه 
مش زى ناس بجد بجد عسل يا حبيبتى *



oesi no قال:


> مالكيش فيه يا مفجوعه انتى
> 
> 
> اللهم لا حسد :2:
> ...


*مفجوعة فى عينك يا ابو كرش انت 
ده انت كنت باكل بالعافية اصلا هههههههههه 
بس بحب الرز انا علشان كدا تلاقينى منشكحة وانا باكل هههههههه 
حسد ايه هو فى حاجة محوقة فيك 
حسب الله ونعم الوكيل *



صوت صارخ قال:


> *دى صورتى أنا ....... كان عندى سنتين .....
> أنا المولود الثالث لأبواى
> المولود الثانى توفى وعمره سنه
> كانت أمى, رحمها المسيح, نفسها فى بنوته
> ...


*لا مش ممكن انا مش مصدقة هههههههههههه 
بس بجد زى القمر يا بابا معقول ربولك شعرك كدا 
انا توقعت انها بنوتة بنوتة يعنى ههههههههه *


----------



## oesi no (17 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تريقة ايه بس يا نيفووووو قمر والنعمة
> كفاية مسرحة شعرك اهو ههههههههههه
> مش زى ناس بجد بجد عسل يا حبيبتى *
> 
> ...


واضح انك كنتى بتاكلى بالعافيه 
بأيديكى الاتنين ههههههههههه
دقيقة كمان وكنتى هتغتصبي المعلقه 
بسم الصليب 
بسم الصليب 
بسم الصليب


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> واضح انك كنتى بتاكلى بالعافيه
> بأيديكى الاتنين ههههههههههه
> دقيقة كمان وكنتى هتغتصبي المعلقه
> بسم الصليب
> ...


*ايون دى حتى كانت نفسى مصدودة ههههههههه 
خمسة عليا بصصلى فى معلقتين الرز اللى كنت بكولهم اعوذ بالله 
يا ابو طويلة انت بطل قر عليا خمسة فى عينك :yaka:*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 مارس 2014)

_
واضح انك كنتى بتاكلى بالعافيه
بأيديكى الاتنين ههههههههههه
دقيقة كمان وكنتى هتغتصبي المعلقه
بسم الصليب
بسم الصليب
بسم الصليب_

*ايون دى حتى كانت نفسى مصدودة ههههههههه
خمسة عليا بصصلى فى معلقتين الرز اللى كنت بكولهم اعوذ بالله
يا ابو طويلة انت بطل قر عليا خمسة فى عينك :yaka:*انا قولت كدة برضة 
بأديكي الاثنين 
ومش عايزة حد يتكلم يا مفترية 
كام حلة رز في الوجبة ها 
قري واعترفي


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> _
> _انا قولت كدة برضة
> بأديكي الاثنين
> ومش عايزة حد يتكلم يا مفترية
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه كلكم عليا ولا ايه 
كرهتونى الرز خلاص مش هاكلوا تانى :ranting:*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 مارس 2014)

هو اللي يقول الحقيقة تكرهي الرز 
وكنتي بتقولي الباميا والرنجة 
ويعني البنت طلعت رفيعة وقصيرة مش بتكمل اكل 
يالله مش هنقلب المواجع 
بالهنا والشفا 
اللي يقع تحت ايدك اكلية رز


----------



## انت شبعي (17 مارس 2014)

ايه الموضوع الجامد دة يابت يا توتة
و ايه الصور الجامدة دي 
لا بجد بسم الصليب عليكم كلكم قمورين و عسولين خالص
ثواني هرفعلكوا صورتي و جاية


----------



## انت شبعي (17 مارس 2014)

هي دي الصورة اللي لقيتها
اوعى حد يتريق اوك *_^


----------



## روزا فكري (18 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> 
> كنت قاعده بتفرج كدا علي صور طفولتشي المشرده
> ولقيت كام صورة كدا استغفر الله العظيم:dntknw:
> ...


يخرب عقلك يالولو انتي جبتي الصور دي منين
انا معرفتنيش خالص هههههههه ياااااااه فكرتيني بايام جميله 
ماتتعوضش وفاكره مايكل اللي كان لابس نفس البلبطوز بتاعك بالظبط هههههههههه انتي مجبتهوش ليه في الصوره


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مارس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> هي دي الصورة اللي لقيتها
> اوعى حد يتريق اوك *_^


*ايه يابت ده انا ناقصة عمش 
مش تجيبى صورة واضحة شوية 
:smil13::smil13:*​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه يابت ده انا ناقصة عمش *
> *مش تجيبى صورة واضحة شوية *
> *:smil13::smil13:*​


 كاميرة الموبايل هي اللي وحشة اعمل ايه انا بقى يعني هههههههههه
و كومان مالقيتش غيرها :love34: :love34: :love34:


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مارس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> كاميرة الموبايل هي اللي وحشة اعمل ايه انا بقى يعني هههههههههه
> و كومان مالقيتش غيرها :love34: :love34: :love34:


*ههههههههههههههههههه طوويب استنى بقى اما ابقى اعمل نضارة 
علشان اعرف اشوفك :smil13:
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه طوويب استنى بقى اما ابقى اعمل نضارة *
> *علشان اعرف اشوفك :smil13:*​


 ههههههههههه
بصي انا هوصفلك الصورة
بنوتة عاملة قطتين و قاعدة على مكتب و لابسة احمر في ابيض
لو لقيت صورة تانية واضحة شوية هرفعها :flowers:
بس كويس انك مش شايفاها لانك لو شايفاها كان زمانك نازلة ضحك دلوقتي هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مارس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههههه
> بصي انا هوصفلك الصورة
> بنوتة عاملة قطتين و قاعدة على مكتب و لابسة احمر في ابيض
> لو لقيت صورة تانية واضحة شوية هرفعها :flowers:
> بس كويس انك مش شايفاها لانك لو شايفاها كان زمانك نازلة ضحك دلوقتي هههههههه


*ياختى بطة شوفتك انا كدا ههههههههه 
اجرى يابت دورى على صورة واضحة شوية 
مش بنلعب احنا هههههههههه *


----------



## انت شبعي (18 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ياختى بطة شوفتك انا كدا ههههههههه *
> *اجرى يابت دورى على صورة واضحة شوية *
> *مش بنلعب احنا هههههههههه *


 يابت بقولك مش لاقية غيرها
اجري اعملي نظارة و تعالي ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مارس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> يابت بقولك مش لاقية غيرها
> اجري اعملي نظارة و تعالي ههههههههه








*والله يابنى ما انا شايف ههههههههه *


----------



## انت شبعي (18 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *والله يابنى ما انا شايف ههههههههه *


 ههههههههههههههههههههه
يخرب عقلك يابت
موتيني ضحك
كمان بقيت ابني مش بنتي
لاااااا دة انتي حالتك ميتسكتش عليها يا رورو :yaka:
بصي انتي تروحي المقطم و تسألي عن الدكتور عبده زغللة
انتي بس قوليله انا تبع ميرا و مالكيش دعوة هو هيقوم بالواجب هههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مارس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> يخرب عقلك يابت
> موتيني ضحك
> كمان بقيت ابني مش بنتي
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
*اعيش واضحكك يابت *
*ايه اكيد هيتوصى بيا ويعملى نضارة قعر كوباية صح هههههههههه *​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
> *اعيش واضحكك يابت *
> *ايه اكيد هيتوصى بيا ويعملى نضارة قعر كوباية صح هههههههههه *​


هههههههههه
عرفتي منين :t33:


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مارس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه
> عرفتي منين :t33:


*طول عمرى افهمها وهى طايرة يابت :spor24:*


----------



## انت شبعي (18 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طول عمرى افهمها وهى طايرة يابت :spor24:*


 جدعة يا حبيبتشي طالعة لاختشك  هههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *دى صورتى أنا ....... كان عندى سنتين .....
> أنا المولود الثالث لأبواى
> المولود الثانى توفى وعمره سنه
> كانت أمى, رحمها المسيح, نفسها فى بنوته
> ...



*معقولة ؟؟
أكيد كانوا خايفين عليك من الحسد​*:2:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مارس 2014)

max mike قال:


> *دى صورة ليا انا واخويا الكبير فى عيد ميلادنا عشان كده هتلاقوا فى شوكة ف ايدى كنت باكل بيها الجاتوه وبالصدفة اخويا جيه من ورايا وكنت هطيرله عينه وهوب صورونا​*
> 
> *الصورة من اجمل الصور اللى ليا انا واخويا .. صورة مسخرة خاااااااااااالص ههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> ...


 
دايما اسمع ان فى ناس بتبج بطن الى قدامها بمطوه
(يبج -بج - بجيج ههههه) ده تصريف فعل بج--- او غز-- يغز بطن الى قدامه هههههه
و جه اليوم الى اشوف فيه حد يبج خد الى وراه بشوكه هههههههههههههههه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *دى صورتى أنا ....... كان عندى سنتين .....*
> *أنا المولود الثالث لأبواى *
> *المولود الثانى توفى وعمره سنه*
> *كانت أمى, رحمها المسيح, نفسها فى بنوته*
> ...


 
 مش معقوله--
 فعلا مفاجئه ههههههه بس الصوره صوره بنوته بنوته قمر كمان هههههههههه
بس افتكر انى شوفت لبابا و هو نونو كان قمر بردوا -- و تيتا كانت مصوراه بفينكه و شعر طويل بس مكنش طويل اوى 
شكل الستات زمان كانوا بيخافوا من الحسد اوى !


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 مارس 2014)

اخييييييييراً لقيت صورة

كان عندي فيها حوالي 7 سنين

رفعتها بالسكنر و نزلتهلكم

علشان كدة اول صورة في الموضوع ده مش مزغللة هتشوفوها ^_^



الصورة ..










بلاش تريقة >_<​


----------



## soul & life (18 مارس 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> اخييييييييراً لقيت صورة
> 
> كان عندي فيها حوالي 7 سنين
> 
> ...



ياعينى على العيون الملونة ايه ده بس الصورة الوحيدة اللى مينفعش نتريق عليها كيمو اتعلم الدرس وجايب صورة مظبوطة
لالالا معقولة كده المنتدى كلهم قمرات بصراحة لا وايه اصحاب مواهب الى منشكحة بوردة واللى داخلة خناقة بطبق روز واللى فرحانة انها سرقة وردة من بوكية العروسةهههههههههههه  ولا ايرو وحبوا بجد قمرات  بسم الصليب عليكم كلكم  ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *معقولة ؟؟
> أكيد كانوا خايفين عليك من الحسد​*:2:​



*لا ..... امى كان نفسها فى بنوتة ...... ونشكر ربنا ربنا اعطاها بنوتة بعدى*


----------



## peace_86 (18 مارس 2014)

*هههههههههه الموضوع اكتسح جميع المتوقعات ..
تستاهلي يا واثقة تقييمات وتعليقات ويللا وعقبال مانعملك ريتويت هههه

انا بفكر احط صورتي وانا صغير لكن متردد لسببين
السبب الاول مش عارف خايف لو حد اعرفه يشوفني ويعرف مين هو صاحب الاكاونت
وثاني سبب هو التريقة اللي مش هاابطل لغاية بكرة الليل..*


----------



## max mike (18 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> دايما اسمع ان فى ناس بتبج بطن الى قدامها بمطوه
> (يبج -بج - بجيج ههههه) ده تصريف فعل بج--- او غز-- يغز بطن الى قدامه هههههه
> و جه اليوم الى اشوف فيه حد يبج خد الى وراه بشوكه هههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*هههههههههههههههه كنت لسه صغنون مش عارف حاجة​*:2:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مارس 2014)

*بردو عملتي الموضوع
شاكك فيكي هههه*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (18 مارس 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
الواحد جاب حبة تقيميات
المفروض نقسم مع واثقه بالنص ^_^


----------



## روزا فكري (19 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> من غير تريقة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بجد يانيفو زي القمر كنتي شبه فيروز بتاعة معانا ريال معانا ريال هههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> كله يقول ........واااااااااااااه ....... مين دى ....؟؟؟؟ *​


*طبعا انا لولا اني قريت مشاركة حضرتك اللي بعد دي
مكنتش هاعرف ولا اتوقع ولا اتخيل ولا افكر ان الصورة تكون صورة حضرتك يابابا
بجد مش معقووولة ابدداا
انا مش مستغربه لان شعرك طويل  وحاطط فيونكة
لالالا انا مستغربه لان حضرتك حلو جدا لدرجه تشبه الملايكة صدقني .. بسم الصليب

بالنسبه للشعر والفستان بقا
فانا اختي الكبيرة عندها ولد وكان نفسها في بنت
انما خلفت ولد تاني بس شبه البنات
شعره نام ومسبسب وملامحه بناتي خالص:love34:
صدقني يابابا قعدت فتره كبيرة جدا تحطله توك في شعره
وتعمله ضفاير هههههه لحد ماربنا هداها وبطلت الحمد لله
وبرضو مجبتش بنت:dntknw:

حقيقي انا انبسط جدا بصورة حضرتك
وفعلا كانت مفاجئة جميله جداااا بالنسبالي
شكرا جدا يابابا:flowers:

*​


soul & life قال:


> من غير تريقة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*لالا استني كدا ومتقوليش
ايه الجمال والطعامة دي
ايه الدلع دا
ايه الشعر المسبسب دا
فينك يارورو ههههههههههههههههههه

لا بجد زي القمر يانيفو بس الصليب
ملامح طفولية بريئة جداا

بس مش عارفه ايه سر حبنا للورد واحنا صغيرين
يعني انتي كنتي سارقه ورده من بوكيه العروسة
وانا في صورتي كنت سارقه ورده من الجونينه هههههههههههه

بس بجد كنتي واكيد مازلتي قمرايه:love34:
*​


ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اصغر صورة كان عندي حوالي 16سنة
> او 17 سنة
> 
> 
> ...


*لا نتريق ايه بس يارمسيس متقولش كدا
دا انت ناقصلك الطربوش وتبقا شبه سليمان غانم في مسلسل ليالي الحلمية
*
*




هههههههههههه

لا اوعي تزعل انا بهزر معاك بجد
الصورة جميله جدا صدقني
وبشكرك جدااااا انك شاركتنا بصورتك الحلووة:flowers:
*​


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> فكره الموضوع رووووووووووووووعه ياتوته
> 
> انا شغت الموضوع 3 مرات
> ومش مبطله ضحك ههههههههه
> ...


*وضحكتي علي مين بقا ياست روما هاه هاه اعترفي:t17:

طيب بصي بقا عشان منخسرش بعض
تروحي زي الشاطرة كدا وتجبلنا صورة ليكي وانتي قُطعه كدا 
وانا متاكده انك زي القمر وانتي صغننه
يلا رووحي وتعالي بسرعه:love34:
*​


ABOTARBO قال:


> متاااااااابع


*متعتك للموضوع فرحتني ابو تربو
بس اكيد هفرح اكتر لو امكن وشاركتنا بصورك ليك وانت صغنن

:flowers:


*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 مارس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> هي دي الصورة اللي لقيتها
> اوعى حد يتريق اوك *_^


*ياخواتي عالجمال والرقه
حلوة اووي ياميرا بجد

بس انتي مالك مسلوعه كدا ليه يابت
انتي مكنتش بتاكلي كويس ولا ايه ههههههه

مشوفتيش رورو كانت بتعمل ايه وهي صغيره
بتكل الرز والمعالق هههههههههههههههههههه

بس بجد حلوة جدا ياميرا بسم الصليب عليكي
شكرا جدا ياحبيبتي علي مشاركتك معانا:flowers:
*​


روزا فكري قال:


> يخرب عقلك يالولو انتي جبتي الصور دي منين
> انا معرفتنيش خالص هههههههه ياااااااه فكرتيني بايام جميله
> ماتتعوضش وفاكره مايكل اللي كان لابس نفس البلبطوز بتاعك بالظبط هههههههههه انتي مجبتهوش ليه في الصوره


*جبتها من تحت الانقاض اكيد هههههه

تصدقي اني انا كمان معرفتكيش وروحت سألت ماما مين اللي لازقه جنبي دي
قالتي دي اختك وزة:2:

لا انا مرضتش اكيد مايكل كان عيل رخم ياشيخة
افتكريلنا حاجه عدلة:t17:

يلا بقا دوري عندك في الصور لو لقيتي صورة ليكي وانت صغيرة تانية فكريني بيها
*​


Crazy Man قال:


> اخييييييييراً لقيت صورة
> 
> كان عندي فيها حوالي 7 سنين
> 
> ...


*انت عارف المشكله اللي غيظاني ايه ياكيمو ؟؟
انك للاسف مش مخليني عارفه اتريق اخص عليك ههههههه

بس انت لابس احمر ليه
انت كنت رايح تتصور ولا رايح تتعدم:t17:

 لا بجد بجد الصورة جميله اووي بسم الصليب عليك
ربنا يحميك يااارب

شكرا ياكيمو انك شاركتنا بصورتك الجميله اللي مش مزغلله:love34:

وياريت تبقا  تقولي ايه السكنر دا ينوبك ثواب:dntknw:

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 مارس 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *هههههههههه الموضوع اكتسح جميع المتوقعات ..
> تستاهلي يا واثقة تقييمات وتعليقات ويللا وعقبال مانعملك ريتويت هههه
> 
> انا بفكر احط صورتي وانا صغير لكن متردد لسببين
> ...


*ميرسي جداا استااذي ربنا يخليك ..

شوف بجد انا بتمني انك تحطلنا صورتك 
اكيد شئ هيسعدنا كلنا
ولكن طالما حضرتك متردد او قلقان
يبقا بلااش 
ويكفي مشاركتك معانا ومرورك عالتوبيك اللي شرفني واسعدني حقيقي

بس لو غيرت رأي حضرتك وعايز تنزل صورتك ياريت
ومتقلقش هنتريق حبة صغننين بس:t17:

شكرا لمرورك استاذي نورتنا:flowers:
*​


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بردو عملتي الموضوع
> شاكك فيكي هههه*​


*مانت عارفني اما بحط حاجه في انفوخي يبقا لازم اعملها:blush2:
بس شاكك فيا ليه 
لا متقلقش انا واخده تصريح من الاداره علي فكرة هههههههههه

ويلا بقا ورينا جمال طفولتك ياعياد :t17:
هنستني نشوف صورتك ياريت بجد
*​


!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الواحد جاب حبة تقيميات
> المفروض نقسم مع واثقه بالنص ^_^


*ايون المفروض ننقسم مع واثقه*:t17:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 مارس 2014)

*ياصباح الفل
جتلكم دلوقتي ومعايا مفاجئة من العيار التقييييييييييييييييييييييييل
سامعين التقييييييييييييل 

معايا صورة لعضوة كلنا بنحبها وبنموووووووووووووووووت فيها
انا عن نفسي بعشقها
معايا صورتها وهي عندها حوالي سنتين

معانا صووووووورة



صورررررررررررررررة
*
*








صووووووووووووورة
*
*






لازم اذنبكم لانها مش اي صورة ههههههههه*
*




صووووووووووووووووووورة







*
*Dona Nabil

هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

*









ياخرررراشي عالجمال ياناس والعيون الملونة
قمرررررررررر بجد بسم الصليب

بجد يادودو صورتك نورت التوبييييييييييييييك
ومبسوطة اووي اني قدرت اجبها حصريا للتوبيك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





يلا بقا هجوووووم تعليقات ياشوباب


----------



## soul & life (19 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياصباح الفل
> جتلكم دلوقتي ومعايا مفاجئة من العيار التقييييييييييييييييييييييييل
> سامعين التقييييييييييييل
> 
> ...





يا خبر يا خبر ايه الطعامة دى  كوتوموتو خااالص يا دونا وخدودك مقلبظة بموت انا فى البيبيهات  اللى خدودهم مقلبظة كده تتاكل اكل ههههههههه
هما لسه مقلبظين كده؟؟


----------



## grges monir (19 مارس 2014)

> *هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> 
> *


الذكاء بينطق  من الصورة ههههههههه
ى  الصورة دى كانت قبل الحرب ولا بعددها 
المنتدى لية نظرة خاصة فى اختيار  مديرينة


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> ياصباح الفل
> 
> *
> ...



*متغيرتش كتيرررررر*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يا خبر يا خبر ايه الطعامة دى  كوتوموتو خااالص يا دونا وخدودك مقلبظة بموت انا فى البيبيهات  اللى خدودهم مقلبظة كده تتاكل اكل ههههههههه
> هما لسه مقلبظين كده؟؟


*اه يانونا وانا بموت في خدود البيبيهات المقلبظة برضو
ياخررررراشي يانااااااس
استنوا مفاجئة تاني قرريب ان شاء الله30:
*​


grges monir قال:


> الذكاء بينطق  من الصورة ههههههههه
> ى  الصورة دى كانت قبل الحرب ولا بعددها
> المنتدى لية نظرة خاصة فى اختيار  مديرينة


*حرب ايه ياجرجس بس:11azy::11azy:

الصورة دي قبل ثورة 25 يناير بحاجات بسيطة:smil7:
*​


صوت صارخ قال:


> *متغيرتش كتيرررررر*


*انا بقول كدا برضو يابابا
حاسة ان ملامحها لسه طفولية لحد دلوقتي:new8:
*​


----------



## max mike (19 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياصباح الفل
> جتلكم دلوقتي ومعايا مفاجئة من العيار التقييييييييييييييييييييييييل
> سامعين التقييييييييييييل
> 
> ...


*



امورة بجد .. بسم الصليب عليها
ده المنتدى كله كانوا عيال حلوين ومقطقطين هما وصغننين​*


----------



## max mike (19 مارس 2014)

*وآدى صورة تانى ليا انا وبيبى
بس ياريت محدش يتريق ع الجلابية الكاستور اللى كنت لابسها ههههههههههههههه​*



​


----------



## soul & life (19 مارس 2014)

يختى عسل هههههههههههه انت كنت ماسك ايه فى ايدك؟؟؟


----------



## max mike (19 مارس 2014)

*دى فازة ورد صغيرة جداااااااااااااااااااا على شكل وزة 
شكلهم كانوا بيحايلونى بيها الناس دول ويدوهانى العب بيها هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مارس 2014)

max mike قال:


> *وآدى صورة تانى ليا انا وبيبى​*
> *بس ياريت محدش يتريق ع الجلابية الكاستور اللى كنت لابسها ههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> ...


 
مره وزه مره سمكه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 و مره شوكه هههههههه
بس صورك كلها  بتضحك فيها ضحكه جنان كنت بيبى سكر سكر بتضحك فى كل الاوقات حتى و انت بتغز خد اخوك ههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t30:
بس بجد بسم الصليب على الضحكه يا رب تبقى دايمه و موجوده علطول


----------



## روزا فكري (19 مارس 2014)

max mike قال:


> *وآدى صورة تانى ليا انا وبيبى
> بس ياريت محدش يتريق ع الجلابية الكاستور اللى كنت لابسها ههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> 
> ...


جميله خالص يامايكل كنت بيبي عسول خالص وضحتك حلوه 
بسم الصليب عليك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​
> 
> يلا بقا هجوووووم تعليقات ياشوباب
> 
> ...


 
 اخرااااااااثى على السكككر ههههههههههههههههههههههه
صوره رهيبه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزا فكري (19 مارس 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> اخييييييييراً لقيت صورة
> 
> كان عندي فيها حوالي 7 سنين
> 
> ...


بس الصليب عليك ياكيمو قمر وايه ياعم العنين الاخضره دي


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 مارس 2014)

ايه الموضوع الجامد اوى ده 
رهيييييييب 
لا ولا الصور تحفه هههههههه
انت وروز وحبو وايرينى ورورو
قمراااااااااااااات وكيوت اوى
انا دول اللى شوفتهم  لسه هشوف باقى الصور


----------



## max mike (19 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مره وزه مره سمكه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> و مره شوكه هههههههه
> بس صورك كلها  بتضحك فيها ضحكه جنان كنت بيبى سكر سكر بتضحك فى كل الاوقات حتى و انت بتغز خد اخوك ههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t30:
> بس بجد بسم الصليب على الضحكه يا رب تبقى دايمه و موجوده علطول




*ميرسى خااااااااااااالص ياحبو
وبعدين دى اهم ضحكة يوم غزة الشوكة هههههههههههههههههه​*



روزا فكري قال:


> جميله خالص يامايكل كنت بيبي عسول خالص وضحتك حلوه
> بسم الصليب عليك




*ميرسى جداااااااااااااااا ياروزا   
ده المنتدى كله طلع بيبيهات زى العسل​*


----------



## انت شبعي (19 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياصباح الفل*​
> *جتلكم دلوقتي ومعايا مفاجئة من العيار التقييييييييييييييييييييييييل*
> *سامعين التقييييييييييييل *​
> *معايا صورة لعضوة كلنا بنحبها وبنموووووووووووووووووت فيها*
> ...


 يا خلاسي يا ناس ع العيون الملونة و البراءة
عسولة خااااااالص


----------



## انت شبعي (19 مارس 2014)

max mike قال:


> *وآدى صورة تانى ليا انا وبيبى​*
> *بس ياريت محدش يتريق ع الجلابية الكاستور اللى كنت لابسها ههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> ...


يا خلاسي ع الضحكة العسل 
شكلك كنت شقي و انت صغير يا مايكل ما تسكتش غير لما تمسك اي حاجة في ايدك


----------



## max mike (19 مارس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا خلاسي ع الضحكة العسل
> شكلك كنت شقي و انت صغير يا مايكل ما تسكتش غير لما تمسك اي حاجة في ايدك



*ميرسى ياميرا
صدقينى مش عارف بس دايما اهلى يقولولى ان كنت هادى خاااااااااااااااالص انا وصغير​*


----------



## انت شبعي (19 مارس 2014)

max mike قال:


> *ميرسى ياميرا*
> 
> *صدقينى مش عارف بس دايما اهلى يقولولى ان كنت هادى خاااااااااااااااالص انا وصغير*​


 و مازلت هادي


----------



## max mike (19 مارس 2014)

*على فكرة بالنسبة للصور انا ممكن اكون اكتر واحد عندى صور ليا انا وصغير لان والدى كان هاوى التصوير واشتغل فيه فترة طويلة فكان مظبطنا صور انا واخويا احنا وصغيرين عندنا صور والبومات كتييييييييير​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *Dona Nabil
> 
> *
> 
> ...


*يا خلاثى على الجمال والطعامة والسكر يا ناس 
قمر يا دودو سكر عاوزة اكلها ههههههههه 
كنتى زى القمر وانتى الصغيرة *
*ما الناس كلها كانت قمر وهى صغيرة وبتسرح شعرها 
امال انا مالى :a4:*

*وكمان نيفوووووووو سكر سكر قمر 
ولا الشعر ياعينى على الشعر حرير ههههههههههه 
معرفتش اوصل لصورتك يا نيفو اتاخرت انا 
بس حلوة اوى بجد قمر *​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (19 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> 
> كنت قاعده بتفرج كدا علي صور طفولتشي المشرده
> ولقيت كام صورة كدا استغفر الله العظيم:dntknw:
> ...


يادى الفضايح :heat:هى حصلت لطفولتنا المشرده تتعرض كده قدام الناس:smil8: بما انها فضايح عايزه اقولكم ان اللى شايله بتول فى الصوره 1 دى انا بما انى الكبيره---على الله يطمر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يختى عسل هههههههههههه انت كنت ماسك ايه فى ايدك؟؟؟


*كان ماسك وزة والصورة الجايه هيمسك بطة30:*​


max mike قال:


> *دى فازة ورد صغيرة جداااااااااااااااااااا على شكل وزة
> شكلهم كانوا بيحايلونى بيها الناس دول ويدوهانى العب بيها هههههههههههههههه​*


*ههههههههههه شوقتني اشوف الصورة الجايه يامايكل واشوف كان بيحيلولك بأيه تاني:t9:*​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اخرااااااااثى على السكككر ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> صوره رهيبه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*اه شوفتي ياحبو دودو كانت قمرايه ازاي:Love_Letter_Open:*​


مارياماريا قال:


> ايه الموضوع الجامد اوى ده
> رهيييييييب
> لا ولا الصور تحفه هههههههه
> انت وروز وحبو وايرينى ورورو
> ...


*ربنا يخليكي ياماريا
بس ياريت وانتي بتشوفي الباقي
ابقي شوفيلنا صورة ليكي وانتي صغننه كدا
عايزين نشوف الكيووت اللي بيكلمنا دا : )
*​


max mike قال:


> *على فكرة بالنسبة للصور انا ممكن اكون اكتر واحد عندى صور ليا انا وصغير لان والدى كان هاوى التصوير واشتغل فيه فترة طويلة فكان مظبطنا صور انا واخويا احنا وصغيرين عندنا صور والبومات كتييييييييير​*


*طيب كويسسس اوي يامايكل عززززز الطلب30:
بص هات كل اللي عندك
كل اللي تلاقيه في سكتك هاته:crazy_pil
*​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا خلاثى على الجمال والطعامة والسكر يا ناس
> قمر يا دودو سكر عاوزة اكلها ههههههههه
> كنتى زى القمر وانتى الصغيرة *
> *ما الناس كلها كانت قمر وهى صغيرة وبتسرح شعرها
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه نفسي اعرف انتي مكنتيش بتسرحي شعرك ليه :w00t:
بس صدقيني كنتي قمرررر بجد يارورو
بس انا كل مافتكر شكلك وانتي بتاكلي مابقدرش امسك نفسي من الضحك يابت ههههههههههههههههههه
*​


جوجو وحيد قال:


> يادى الفضايح :heat:هى حصلت لطفولتنا المشرده تتعرض كده قدام الناس:smil8: بما انها فضايح عايزه اقولكم ان اللى شايله بتول فى الصوره 1 دى انا بما انى الكبيره---على الله يطمر


*هو انتي اللي كنتي شايلاني اومال مين اللي  كان شايل مايكل الرخم:w00t:

بس ماتستعجليش علي رزقك ياجوجو
انا قريب اوووي هنزلك صورة ليكي
وانتي في ابتدائي
فاكرة الصورة دي اما كنتي معيطة فيها هههههههههه
عشان تعرفي بس انه بيتمر فيا:w00t::w00t:
*​


----------



## soul & life (20 مارس 2014)

ناردين  ^_^  يوم التناصير فى دير مارى مينا  






جو  كان بيشجع المنتخب  هههه 









ناردين


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (20 مارس 2014)

* انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت*
*
*
*



*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مارس 2014)

++ MADOOO ++ قال:


> * انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 نورتى البييييت 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يا ثكر انتى يا عسوله يا ام ضحكه جنان و سنان نونو ههههههههههههههههههههه
 انا سنانى قد سنانك فى الصوره دى هههههه الحاجه الوحيده الى مكبرتش معايا هههههههههههههههه
خلاثى يا ناس بالقتتين و الفرانشه ههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ناردين  ^_^  يوم التناصير فى دير مارى مينا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ياروحي عالجمال والطعامة بجد
بسم الصليب عليهم يانيفو ربنا يخليهوملك ويفرحك بيهم ياارب

توتا وهي صغننة قمراايه بجد وشكلها دلوعه اووي
وخصوصا في الصورة بتاعه التناصير بتاعتها:t4:
يخرااابي نفسي اكلها من خدودها:smil12:

وجو  شكله هادي ورزين كدا ومان:smil12:
قوليلي اجي انا وماما امتي عشان نطلب ايده منك:smil12:
بجد ربنا يخليهوملك ويباركلك فيهم يارب ياحبيبتي
*​


++ MADOOO ++ قال:


> * انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت*
> *
> *
> *
> ...


*ايوووووووووة بقا
بقا بقا بقا
ايه ياخواتي الحلاوة دي
ياخلاثي ياناس عالضحكة والعيون الشقيه يادودو 
ولا يالهووي ياناس عالقطط والتوك يجننوا:smil12:
اموووواه:t4:
بجد قمرررايه يادونا ربنا يحميكي ياحبيبتي
ويخليكي لمامتك ياارب

نورتي المنتدي من بعد فتره غياب
وبتمني انك متغبيش تاني عننا ياجميله:smil12:

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 مارس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​


*طيب ايه مش تعرفنا عالكابتشن:t33::t33:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب ايه مش تعرفنا عالكابتشن:t33::t33:*​


*اهو شخص ابن بني ادم
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 مارس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اهو شخص ابن بني ادم
> *​


*ياسلام:t33:

بس طفل حلوو اوووي:yaka:
بس شكله كان مشااااغب جداااا
والشقاوة بتنطططط من عنيه:dntknw:

لا حقيقي ياعياد الصورة جميله
وانا مبسوطة جداا انك اخيرا
شاركتنا بصورة من ذكرياتك الحلوة
بجد شكررررا كتيررررر:flowers:
*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (21 مارس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> إيه الحلاوة دى ؟
> ...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 مارس 2014)

أحم أحم 
بعد الحاح شديد من ناس كدا :hlp:
قلنا علشان مايزعلوش بقا:kap::love45:

دي صوري وبلاش ضحك ها ياتوته :blush2: ههههههههه
























​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 مارس 2014)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أحم أحم
> بعد الحاح شديد من ناس كدا :hlp:
> قلنا علشان مايزعلوش بقا:kap::love45:
> 
> ...


*يا خلاثى على العسل والطعامة يا ناااس 
سكرررر بجد يا روما عسسسل
امورة جدا يا  قلبى 
يا خسارة مش هعرف اتريق ههههههههههه
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا خلاثى على العسل والطعامة يا ناااس
> سكرررر بجد يا روما عسسسل
> امورة جدا يا  قلبى
> يا خسارة مش هعرف اتريق ههههههههههه
> *




هههههههههههههههههه

وبعدين لاعسل ولاحاجه
كفايه الموزز اللي قبلي :kap:ههههههه


حببتي من زوقك صدقيني



​


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> !! Coptic Lion !! قال:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...


----------



## روزا فكري (21 مارس 2014)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أحم أحم
> بعد الحاح شديد من ناس كدا :hlp:
> قلنا علشان مايزعلوش بقا:kap::love45:
> 
> ...


قمرايه صغننه ياروما ايه الحلاوه دي وايه الضحكه الحلوه دي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 مارس 2014)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أحم أحم
> بعد الحاح شديد من ناس كدا :hlp:
> قلنا علشان مايزعلوش بقا:kap::love45:
> 
> ...


*اخص عليكي ياروما
كنتي عايزة تخبي علينا الجمال دا كله

اااه اكيد كنتي خايفه للتحسدي
صح صح :yaka:

صدقني بنوته زي زي زي القمررررر:2::2:
وعليكي حتة بصة في الصورة التانية دي
بتطلع شقااااااة وسكررررر ههههههه

بسم الصليب عليكي بجد قمرر
وانا فرحانة انك شاركتي معانا بصورة السككرر دي:flowers:
*​


----------



## aymonded (22 مارس 2014)

ياااااااااااااااااااه كل ده في الموضوع ده
انا صوري تختلف انتوا عارفين إني فيل صغيور منذ الصغر 




​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مارس 2014)

aymonded قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااه كل ده في الموضوع ده
> انا صوري تختلف انتوا عارفين إني فيل صغيور منذ الصغر
> 
> 
> ...



*بتضحك علينا ؟؟
ما كانش و إنت صغير صور بالألوان :2:
​*


----------



## aymonded (22 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بتضحك علينا ؟؟
> ما كانش و إنت صغير صور بالألوان :2:
> ​*



هههههههههههههههه يعني كان لازم تفقسيني يعني كده 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## aymonded (22 مارس 2014)

علشان بس خاطر الي دعاني هاحط الصورة الحقيقية وأمري لله
مع أني حطتها على الفيس النهاردة
أولاً صورتي أنا واختي 





وصورتي انا واختي لما كبرنا شوية





​


----------



## aymonded (22 مارس 2014)

ودية صورتي انا لوحدي وصورة عمي واختي والأخيرة انا والوالدة باشا
 بعد لما عجزت شوية وكبرت بقى هههههههههههه
















وكل سنة وهي طيبة وكل أم طيبة مملوءه من سلام الله آمين
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 مارس 2014)

عليا الطلبات ان صورتك منورة المنتدي 
وصورة العائلة الكريمة 
وكل سنة وحضرتك انتا والوالدة بالف خير 
ربنا يبارككم
​


----------



## aymonded (22 مارس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> عليا الطلبات ان صورتك منورة المنتدي
> وصورة العائلة الكريمة
> وكل سنة وحضرتك انتا والوالدة بالف خير
> ربنا يبارككم
> ​



ههههههههههههههههههه المنتدى منور بيكم يا جميل
وانت بألف خير وسلام يا رب دايماً يا أغلى أخ حلو
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 مارس 2014)

*هو مبدائيا كدا يااستاذ ايمن
اما شوفت صورة ابو الخدود اللي حطيتها في الاول  دي انا اتخرعت*





بس مايمنعش اني بعد مانزلت بالماوس شوية 
وشوفت *اجمل طفل حلو* *الخرعه قلت*





وبعدين اما نزلت كمان شوية بنفس ذات الماوس
وشوفت *اجمل شاب حلو  ومامته *الخرعه راحت خالص
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*لا بأمانة يااستاذي
وجود حضرتك في التوبيك نوره
ومشاركة حضرتك  بالصور الجميله دي 
فرحتني جداا
شكراا كتير استاذنا
وربنا يخليك ويخليلك مامتك يارب

ولو عند حضرتك صور تاني مع خالك او اي حد من جيرانك
متستخسرهاش فينا*




​


----------



## aymonded (22 مارس 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا ساتر انا جيت ضلمت الموضوع وبعدين انتي طمعانه في صور تاني
هو الموضوع ناقص ضلمة من تاني ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 مارس 2014)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا ساتر انا جيت ضلمت الموضوع وبعدين انتي طمعانه في صور تاني
> هو الموضوع ناقص ضلمة من تاني ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​


لالا العفو استاذنا
بأمانة وجود حضرتك في التوبيك نوره جداا
ويكفي صورة مامتك الست البركة يعني النوور كله
ربنا يديها الصحه ويخليهالك ياارب

ومن ناحية الطمع
فانا فعلا طمعانة
لاني بحب اوي جدا خالص اتفرج عالصور
تقدر تقول حشرية ماشية تطفل مايضرش


----------



## aymonded (22 مارس 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههه طب خدي بقى عندك صور طفولة مشردة على البحر 
وصورة وانا في إعدادي وكنت تخين جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا














​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 مارس 2014)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه طب خدي بقى عندك صور طفولة مشردة على البحر
> وصورة وانا في إعدادي وكنت تخين جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> ...


*ياخرابي عالجممممال 
حلوووووووووووين جدا استاذي
وخصوصا اول اتنين ريأكشنات حضرتك في الصورتين جميله هههههههه

بس ماكنتش تخين ولا حاجه فين دا:t17:
*​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (23 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياخرابي عالجممممال
> حلوووووووووووين جدا استاذي
> وخصوصا اول اتنين ريأكشنات حضرتك في الصورتين جميله هههههههه
> 
> ...


:blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2:


----------



## aymonded (23 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياخرابي عالجممممال
> حلوووووووووووين جدا استاذي
> وخصوصا اول اتنين ريأكشنات حضرتك في الصورتين جميله هههههههه
> 
> ...



جمال مين بس ده بالستر بس، ودية صوري برضو وانا صغيور وصورة أختي بس قديمة شوية، وصورة تيتة وخالي واخت تيتة (طبعاً تيتة هي اللي قاعدة ومعاها خالي وهو صغيور - صورة حديثة هههههههههه)


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مارس 2014)

صور جمييله جدا --
 قال تخين قال -- مفيش مرحله عمريه عدت كنت تخين فيها-- دى صوره الاعداديه كنت معضم فيها ههههههههههههههههههههه 
 بس حلوه الصور دى و الزكرايات-- بحس الصوره القديمه دى  تساوى الكثير-- دى تراااث


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مارس 2014)

>


----------



## aymonded (23 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صور جمييله جدا --
> قال تخين قال -- مفيش مرحله عمريه عدت كنت تخين فيها-- دى صوره الاعداديه كنت معضم فيها ههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس حلوه الصور دى و الزكرايات-- بحس الصوره القديمه دى  تساوى الكثير-- دى تراااث



ههههههههههههههههههه ده تراث ال 60 والسبعينات ههههههههههه
عايز متحف تحت بير السلم هههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## aymonded (23 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


>



ههههههههههههههه واه يا بوي هههههههههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مارس 2014)

*حلوين اووي الصور استاذي
واخت حضرتك قمراايه خالص

وعلي فكرة الناس بتوع زمان دول كانوا شيك اوي
*





وعايزة اسأل سؤال بجد ومش تريقه صدقني
هو زمان كان فيه كوافيرات ؟
يعني التسريحات الحلوة دي بيعملوها لنفسهم ولا الكووافير بيعملهم
ونفس السؤال دا بيجي في دماغي اما بشوف فيلم ابيض واسود لماري منيب او ميمي شكيب مثلا



​


----------



## Mesopotamia (24 مارس 2014)

وهاي اني


----------



## Mesopotamia (24 مارس 2014)

وهاي هماتين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مارس 2014)

Mesopotamia قال:


> وهاي اني





Mesopotamia قال:


> وهاي هماتين


*شوو هالجمال ياللي بيعقد 
لك دخيلو انا:smil12:

طعامة وحلاوة وشقاوة مفيش بعد كدا
قمراني جداا بسم الصليييب عليك

ميرسي خالص عالمشاركة الحلوة دي استاذنا
ربنا يباركك .

بس انا عايزة اعرف هو اني غير همانين ولا ايه:t33:

*​


----------



## Mesopotamia (24 مارس 2014)

القديمه انا والحديثه لابني


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مارس 2014)

Mesopotamia قال:


> القديمه انا والحديثه لابني


*لا مش ممكن  ابدا الشبه الرهيب اللي مابنكم دا
صدقني انا فكرت ان الصورتين لحضرتك
بس استغربت لان فيه واحده شكلها حديثه فعلا
وعشان كدا سألت

بسم الصليب عليه
ربنا يخليهولك استاذي ويخليك لي:smil12:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مارس 2014)

*بصوا بقا 
تعالوا نقلب الموضوع لمسابقه 

يعني انا هنزل صورة عضوة معانا هي
واللي هيعرف هي مين .. هديله ربع جنيه من بتاع ايام زماان ده

وعشان ابسطهلكم هديلكم شوية معلومات
هي عسولة طيوبة دمها خوفيف وانا بموت فيها

وادي صورتها
*






وادي الجايزة للي هيجاوب صح






 ياتري مين  سعيد الحظ اللي هيكسب الجايزة القيمة دي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مارس 2014)

*رورو ايهاب
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مارس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *رورو ايهاب
> *​


*رورو ايهاب مين يابنى انت هتتبلى عليا 
غلللطط :t32::t32:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مارس 2014)

ايوة رورو اوهاب مين صحيح
رورو ايهاب مش بتتصور غير وهي بتاكل بس ههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *رورو ايهاب مين يابنى انت هتتبلى عليا
> غلللطط :t32::t32:
> *​


* مش انتي رورو اهو 
عليا الطلاج بالتلاته واقطع دراعي من لغلوغه 
ان دي عظمه جناب سيادتك
هي العيون بتتزيف 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايوة رورو اوهاب مين صحيح
> رورو ايهاب مش بتتصور غير وهي بتاكل بس ههههههه​


*ايووون صوووح ولا ما جصرتى يا بيبى 
انا تخصص اكل ومعالق
سلو بلدنا كدا *:smil12:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مارس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * مش انتي رورو اهو
> عليا الطلاج بالتلاته واقطع دراعي من لغلوغه
> ان دي عظمه جناب سيادتك
> هي العيون بتتزيف
> *​


*ايووون القطنة مابتكدبش 
:t32::t32::t32::t32:*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بصوا بقا
> تعالوا نقلب الموضوع لمسابقه
> 
> يعني انا هنزل صورة عضوة معانا هي
> ...



*لا بأة 
هم خفاف الدم بالهبل هنا 

هو أنا رأيى إنها ماريا عشان إديتك تقييم :smile02

ما إنتى قولتى رورو لأ و البت فعلا شكلها طويل لكن رورو أوووووزعة :smile02​*


----------



## soul & life (25 مارس 2014)

ايه ده ايه ده   الموضوع قلب على حزر وفزر 
انا كمان بقول انها مش رورو لان هنا البنوته دى كبيرة شوية وانا شوفت رورو وهى كبيرة كانت ملامحها مختلفة عن البنوتة دى خالص 
هى فعلا ممكن تكون ماريا او بنت الكنيسة ها مين فيهم؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مارس 2014)

الصورة الحلوة دي 
علي ما اظن واعتقد 
هي بنت الكنيسة 


عايز الربع جنية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مارس 2014)

* طيبين اوي يا خال 
*​


----------



## soul & life (25 مارس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * طيبين اوي يا خال
> *​



ههههههههههههه انت مالك مالى ايدك اوى انها رورو مش رورو دى حتى بص كويس مش هتلاقى المعلقة :new6::new6:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههه انت مالك مالى ايدك اوى انها رورو مش رورو دى حتى بص كويس مش هتلاقى المعلقة :new6::new6:



سوف نري ......


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا بأة
> هم خفاف الدم بالهبل هنا
> 
> هو أنا رأيى إنها ماريا عشان إديتك تقييم :smile02
> ...



*ههههه لا مش انا 
طلعت اوت منك دى يا ايرو 
انا قولتلها فى التقييم على الاجابه 
 ابسلوتلى انزل صورتى يا شيخه بلاش فضايح 
بس انا بقول رورو لان الصوره وهى صغيره شبه الصوره دى 
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مارس 2014)

تراهن يا عياد 
علي نص جنية 
اني انا صوح
​


----------



## soul & life (25 مارس 2014)

تصدقوا بقا شكلها رورو فعلا
ههههههههه انا رجعت للصورة بتاعت المعلقة نفس العين لانه طبعا الصورة مش باين فيها غير عينها والمعلقة هههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مارس 2014)

طيب هي نفس العينين بتاعة معظم الاطفال 
بس القورة تختلف 
ركزي علي الصور كويس


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *رورو ايهاب*​


 

 اييييون هى رورو بعيونها بصوابع إيدها الرقيقه الرفيعه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2014)

Mesopotamia قال:


> وهاي هماتين


 
 فعلا ابنك يشبه لك جدا جدا جدا
ربنا يحميه و يخليهولك-- اديك شوفت نفسك و انت صغير ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (25 مارس 2014)

مافيش غيرها رورو ايهاب
نفس العنين ما تغيرتش


----------



## tamav maria (25 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بصوا بقا
> تعالوا نقلب الموضوع لمسابقه
> 
> يعني انا هنزل صورة عضوة معانا هي
> ...



ايووووووووووووووه انا عرفت 
دي شكل سوسن بنت خالتي وهي صغيره
هي سوسن صح هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مارس 2014)

*ان غدا لناظره فريد *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ان غدا لناظره فريد *​


مين ده الى نظره هيبقى فريد بكره ؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## aymonded (25 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حلوين اووي الصور استاذي
> واخت حضرتك قمراايه خالص
> 
> وعلي فكرة الناس بتوع زمان دول كانوا شيك اوي
> ...



هههههههههههههههه لأ فيه كوافيرات طبعاً
بس مش هاعرف اسأل تيتة واختها لأنهم اتوفوا منذ سنين هابعت لهم سؤال في التربون يمكن يوصلوها عن طريق السربون
​


----------



## aymonded (25 مارس 2014)

Mesopotamia قال:


> وهاي هماتين



هههههههههههههه مين القمر ده 
وابنك بروض زي العسل
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2014)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههه لأ فيه كوافيرات طبعاً
> 
> بس مش هاعرف اسأل تيتة واختها لأنهم اتوفوا منذ سنين هابعت لهم سؤال في التربون يمكن يوصلوها عن طريق السربون​


 التربون و السربون-- هما مين دون  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## aymonded (25 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> التربون و السربون-- هما مين دون  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
المعنى في كرش الشاعر
​


----------



## max mike (25 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بصوا بقا
> تعالوا نقلب الموضوع لمسابقه
> 
> يعني انا هنزل صورة عضوة معانا هي
> ...





*ياجدعان حيرتونا
يعنى الشابة دى تطلع مين
بس انا برجح اختيارين بس ملهمش تالت
يا اما رورو يا اما بنت الكنيسة​*


----------



## Mesopotamia (25 مارس 2014)

ده انا استاذي ايمن والصورة الحديثه لابني


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2014)

max mike قال:


> *ياجدعان حيرتونا*​*يعنى الشابة دى تطلع مين*
> *بس انا برجح اختيارين بس ملهمش تالت*​
> *يا اما رورو يا اما بنت الكنيسة*​



 هى رورو بعيونها-- بس لمه شعرها بئا هههههههههههه
 و نفس الايد-- و نفس الصوباع الصغير الى لوحده ده -- كان لوحده بردوا و هى بتاكل المعلقه--
 اااقصد و هى بتاكل الرز الى كان فى المعلقه ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مارس 2014)

انا مصمم انها مريم بنت الكنيسة 

والدليل 
ان الست اللي وراها لابسة الزي الصعيدي 
ولما تيجي بتول هتقول الحقيقة 
في نفس ذات الموضوع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا مصمم انها مريم بنت الكنيسة
> 
> والدليل
> ان الست اللي وراها لابسة الزي الصعيدي
> ...


 جاعده من ساعتها ادوير على الى لابسه صعيدى وراها و موش لاجيا يا ولدى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2014)

شايف بئا نفس العيون-- نفس الناخير المدوره السوغتته المسكره دى-- و نفس الايدين الرفيعه السوغننه--
 و نفس الصوباع النونو الى لوحده ده هههههههه
هى رورو


----------



## aymonded (25 مارس 2014)

Mesopotamia قال:


> ده انا استاذي ايمن والصورة الحديثه لابني



أيوة يا غالي مهو انا قصدي كده بالظبط
​


----------



## روزا فكري (25 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> شايف بئا نفس العيون-- نفس الناخير المدوره السوغتته المسكره دى-- و نفس الايدين الرفيعه السوغننه--
> و نفس الصوباع النونو الى لوحده ده هههههههه
> هى رورو



انا كمان ياحبو حاسه انها رورو فين بقي البت لولو عشان تقولنا صح ولا غلط


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 مارس 2014)

*بجد برافو علي كل اللي قالوا انها رورو
واولهم عيااد 
لانها فعلا هي البت رورو بشحمها ولحمها
بس من غير المعلقه:new6::new6:

بصوا بقا الربع جنيه قسمووه عليكم كلكم
بس محدش يدي لرمسيس حاجه
لانه كان مصمم انها مش رورو
عشان قال ايه شكل قورتها اختلف
هارد لك يارمسيس:fun_lol:


واستنوا مني مفأجاه بعد شوية
اوعي تغيروا التوبيك ولا ترحوا في اي حته:new6:
 *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 مارس 2014)

> هههههههههههههههه لأ فيه كوافيرات طبعاً
> بس مش هاعرف اسأل تيتة واختها لأنهم اتوفوا منذ سنين هابعت لهم سؤال في التربون يمكن يوصلوها عن طريق السربون


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تربون وسربون
لالالا مش معقلون ههههههههههههه

المهم ان كان فيه كوافيرات وخلاص يااستاذي
انا مصدقاك من غير ماتتعب نفسك وتسأل حد هههههه
 ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مارس 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> مافيش غيرها رورو ايهاب
> نفس العنين ما تغيرتش


*هههههههههههه ايون يا ماريا نفس ذات العيون *



tamav maria قال:


> ايووووووووووووووه انا عرفت
> دي شكل سوسن بنت خالتي وهي صغيره
> هي سوسن صح هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههه الله ينور عليكى هى زوزن دى*



max mike قال:


> *ياجدعان حيرتونا
> يعنى الشابة دى تطلع مين
> بس انا برجح اختيارين بس ملهمش تالت
> يا اما رورو يا اما بنت الكنيسة​*


*هى رورو يا مايكل بغباوتها بشكلها العكر ههههههههه*


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هى رورو بعيونها-- بس لمه شعرها بئا هههههههههههه
> و نفس الايد-- و نفس الصوباع الصغير الى لوحده ده -- كان لوحده بردوا و هى بتاكل المعلقه--
> اااقصد و هى بتاكل الرز الى كان فى المعلقه ههههههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههههه
موتينى من الضحك يا حبووو 
تصدقى ان نفس الصوباع لسة موجود  لغاية دلوقتى ههههه
**ده انا حتى نفسى مصدودة اليومين دول احبووو *​ 


ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا مصمم انها مريم بنت الكنيسة
> 
> والدليل
> ان الست اللي وراها لابسة الزي الصعيدي
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه ﻻ يا رمسيس اوت منك المرة دى 
هى انا وانا هى 
اما بقى بالنسبة للست الصعيدية تى 
انا متصورة فى الهيكل كانت تناصير اخويا 
وزمان كانوا الصعايدة مقتحمين البلد هههههههههه

* 


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> جاعده من ساعتها ادوير على الى لابسه صعيدى وراها و موش لاجيا يا ولدى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه


*حبوووو ركزى ورايا على الشمال هتﻻقى حاجة مشجرة كدا 
*
*هى دى الست ههعههههههههههه*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> شايف بئا نفس العيون-- نفس الناخير المدوره السوغتته المسكره دى-- و نفس الايدين الرفيعه السوغننه--
> و نفس الصوباع النونو الى لوحده ده هههههههه
> هى رورو


*ههههههههههه ايون يا حبوووو انا كل حاجة فيا صغننة 
طول عمرى كدا ههههههه 
*


روزا فكري قال:


> انا كمان ياحبو حاسه انها رورو فين بقي البت لولو عشان تقولنا صح ولا غلط


*والنعمة انا يا وزه ههههههههههههه 
دى حتى شبهى اوووى 
كله متفق ان العيون مختلفتش وفعﻻ لسة زى ماهى ههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بجد برافو علي كل اللي قالوا انها رورو
> واولهم عيااد
> لانها فعلا هي البت رورو بشحمها ولحمها
> بس من غير المعلقه:new6::new6:
> ...


*وانا يابت ماليش نصيب معاهم 
احط صورتى واتعب ومخدش حاجة :ab5::ab5:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 مارس 2014)

*



			وانا يابت ماليش نصيب معاعم 
احط صورتى واتعب ومخدش حاجة :ab5:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههههههههههه 
مانتي اخدتي  قصيده من حبو علي عنيكي وصوابعيكي النونو
عاوزة ايه تاني يامفتريه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههه
> مانتي اخدتي  قصيده من حبو علي عنيكي وصوابعيكي النونو
> عاوزة ايه تاني يامفتريه *


*ههههههههههههههه 
ايه ده احنا هنقضيها قصايد بسسسس 
ﻻ انا عاوزة حقى ناشف 
يعنى شندوتش فول علبة كشرى كدا يعنى 
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 مارس 2014)

*وجه معادنا مع المسابقه التانيه

هي صورة عضوة معانا هنا
قمة في الرقه , الجمال , الهدوؤ , العقل
انا بحبها جدا 

بصوا بقا اللي هيعرف هي مين بجد هيكون شاطر جدااا
وهيكون له جايزة كبيررة
والمراديه الجايزة هتكون اكبر شوية لان المسابقه بقت اصعب:t19:

الاول خليني اقولكم ايه هي الجايزة 

*





ايون الجايزة قلم كاف:new6:


وادي صورة العضوووة الجميله





*ياتري مين هيكون صاحب الحظ السعيد اللي هيكسب القلم الكاف
ومستحيل يكون عياد يعني:new6:*

يلا وروني المواهب بقا:mus13:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وجه معادنا مع المسابقه التانيه
> 
> هي صورة عضوة معانا هنا
> قمة في الرقه , الجمال , الهدوؤ , العقل
> ...


غلب حصانى يابت 
طب قولى اول اسم من حرفها :fun_lol:
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 مارس 2014)

> غلب حصانى يابت
> طب قولى اول اسم من حرفها :fun_lol:



طمعانه في القلم انتي ها هههههه
يابت فكري شوية بقا
وسيبي حصانك علي جنب هههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طمعانه في القلم انتي ها هههههه
> يابت فكري شوية بقا
> وسيبي حصانك علي جنب هههههههه
> ​


*خلاص سبت حصانى 
طب غلب حمارى 
اعمل ايه يابت النظر بقى شيش بيش 
عارفة لو كبرتى الجايزة شوية 
احتمال النظر يرجع ههههههههههه
*


----------



## المقاتل الحقيقي (25 مارس 2014)

*انا كنت عجل صغير
ههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مارس 2014)

*الشبوهات بتحوم بين 
بنت الكنيسه و انت شبعي 

نسمي ونقول 
بنت الكنيسه 
هي الاقرب 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مارس 2014)

خايف اجاوب اخسر القلم الكاف 
همشي وراك يا عياد 
ومش متأكد قوي غير بنسبة 90 % بس 
يلا محدش واخد منها حاجة 
علي راي المثل 

كل اللي تقابلة ارمية البحر 
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 مارس 2014)

*الشكل ده مش غريب عليا 
ممكن تكون ميرا انت شبعى *


----------



## روزا فكري (25 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طمعانه في القلم انتي ها هههههه
> يابت فكري شوية بقا
> وسيبي حصانك علي جنب هههههههه
> ​


جايبه في سيرة الراجل ليه بس زمانه شرق ههههههه
وثانيا المفروض تغششيني كوسه بقي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *خلاص سبت حصانى
> طب غلب حمارى
> اعمل ايه يابت النظر بقى شيش بيش
> عارفة لو كبرتى الجايزة شوية
> ...


*طيب عشان خاطرك هخلي الجايزة قلم وكراسة:new6:*​


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الشبوهات بتحوم بين
> بنت الكنيسه و انت شبعي
> 
> نسمي ونقول
> ...


*يعني اما قولت مستحيل هتعرف كان عندي حق:59:
الاجابة غلط صدقني:smil15:
*​


ابن يسوعنا قال:


> خايف اجاوب اخسر القلم الكاف
> همشي وراك يا عياد
> ومش متأكد قوي غير بنسبة 90 % بس
> يلا محدش واخد منها حاجة
> ...


*90% :thnk0001:ومش متأكد اوي *:thnk0001:*وماشي ورا عياد:thnk0001:
طيب ماتمشيش ورا حد تاني عشان عياد اجابته غلط:new6:
*​


مارياماريا قال:


> *الشكل ده مش غريب عليا
> ممكن تكون ميرا انت شبعى *


*لالا يامارياا مش ميررا
ركززي معانا 
ولا انتي بقيتي شيش بيش برضو:59:
*​


روزا فكري قال:


> جايبه في سيرة الراجل ليه بس زمانه شرق ههههههه
> وثانيا المفروض تغششيني كوسه بقي


*يابت انا بقولهاا فكرري جايه من التفكير
مش فكري اللي هو جوزك يامضروبة :new6:
وبعدين انا معنديش كوسة
فيه قلقاس ينفع:smil15:

*طيب عشان ابسطهالكم شوية
هي صورة عضوة مالهاش صور في التوبيك
واول مره تنزل صورتها
يعني مش ميرا ولا بنت الكنيسة لان هما الاتنين نزلوا صورهم

وعشان تعرفوا اني كريمة هبسطهالكم اكترر
وهديلكم اختشيارات:fun_lol:

والاختيارات هي :...
*تماف ماريا ... ماري نعيم .. ماريا ماريا .. لارا
ولا كلدانية

*:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## روزا فكري (25 مارس 2014)

قلبي حاسس انها تماف ماريا
صح​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 مارس 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> قلبي حاسس انها تماف ماريا
> صح​


*فكري تاني
لالالا بلاش فكرري دي:smil15:

عاود الاتصال مره اخري:new6::new6:
*​


----------



## روزا فكري (25 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *فكري تاني
> لالالا بلاش فكرري دي:smil15:
> 
> عاود الاتصال مره اخري:new6::new6:
> *​


خلاص تبقي ماريا ماريا ماتقوليش لأ بقي:t19:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مارس 2014)

الاخت الفاضلة ماري 
متأكد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 مارس 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> خلاص تبقي ماريا ماريا ماتقوليش لأ بقي:t19:





ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الاخت الفاضلة ماري
> متأكد


*ماري ولا ماريا 
نستوني:new6:
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مارس 2014)

ماري نعيم دي صورتها \


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> والاختيارات هي :...
> *تماف ماريا ... ماري نعيم .. ماريا ماريا .. لارا
> ولا كلدانية
> 
> *:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:


*الطم على وشى يا نااااااااااس يقولوا البت اتجننت 
طب بزمتك ودينك يا شيخة 
مالقتيش صورة ابهت من دى شوية تجبيها 
اشوف فيكى يوم احول :59:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 مارس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ماري نعيم دي صورتها \


*مش هقولك:smil15:*​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الطم على وشى يا نااااااااااس يقولوا البت اتجننت
> طب بزمتك ودينك يا شيخة
> مالقتيش صورة ابهت من دى شوية تجبيها
> اشوف فيكى يوم احول :59:*​


*دا علي اساس ان لو الصورة واضحه
كنتي عرفتي مين  صاحبتها يعني:new6:
الموضوع هنا بيعتمد عن الاحساس:mus13:

انا هارخم عليكم واسيبكم تخمنوا
لحد ماتيجي صاحبة الصورة وتقولكم هي مين:new8:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مش هقولك:smil15:*​
> *دا علي اساس ان لو الصورة واضحه
> كنتي عرفتي مين  صاحبتها يعني:new6:
> الموضوع هنا بيعتمد عن الاحساس:mus13:
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههه 
ماهو الاحساس محتاج وضوح فى الصورة يابت 
اخمن احس ارجح يطلع غلط هههههههه 
ده انتى رخمة غلاسة يابت :fun_lol:*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مارس 2014)

قولنا صورة الاخت ماري


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مارس 2014)

كدة انا متأكد 1000%


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مارس 2014)

*بصى يابت احساسى رايح اووى لماريا ماريا 
او تماف ماريا 
ها لو ماقولتيش الاجابة دلوقتى 
هفرفرك بالفرفر وافرفر نفسى وافجر المنتدى 
واقول انتى السبب *​


----------



## max mike (25 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هى رورو يا مايكل بغباوتها بشكلها العكر ههههههههه*



*هههههههههههه متقوليش على نفسك كده
بس مش غريبة يارورو ان صورتك انتى واكبر شوية شعرك متسرح فيها
اصل انا بصراحة اتعودت على ام شعر منكوش دى انتى ونونو .. فمش مقتنع انها صورتك
بس بدل انتى متاكدة من نفسك خلاص .. انا هعرف نفسك اكتر منك ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 مارس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> كدة انا متأكد 1000%


*يأأأأأأأأه 1000% مره واحده:thnk0001:
يعجبني فيك يارمسيس انك دايما متأكد من اللي انت بتقوله
ومع ذالك تأكيدك بيطلع مش صح:new6:
*​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بصى يابت احساسى رايح اووى لماريا ماريا
> او تماف ماريا
> ها لو ماقولتيش الاجابة دلوقتى
> هفرفرك بالفرفر وافرفر نفسى وافجر المنتدى
> واقول انتى السبب *​


*هههههههههههههههههه
طيب بالنسبه لكلدانية
استبعدتيها ليه يعني ها:fun_lol:

وبرضضو مش هقولكم:smil15:
*​


----------



## max mike (25 مارس 2014)

​

*اما بقى بالنسبة للصورة دى انا مش متاكد هى مين
بس اكيد اكيد اكييييييييييييييييد هتكون اما تماف ماريا او ماري نعيم او ماريا ماريا او لارا
اكيد واحدة من الاربعة دول​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 مارس 2014)

max mike قال:


> ​
> 
> *اما بقى بالنسبة للصورة دى انا مش متاكد هى مين
> بس اكيد اكيد اكييييييييييييييييد هتكون اما تماف ماريا او ماري نعيم او ماريا ماريا او لارا
> اكيد واحدة من الاربعة دول​*


*ينصر دينك يااستاذ خليفه
مش عارفين من غيرك كنا عاملنا ايه الصراحة:new6::new6:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مارس 2014)

max mike قال:


> *هههههههههههه متقوليش على نفسك كده
> بس مش غريبة يارورو ان صورتك انتى واكبر شوية شعرك متسرح فيها
> اصل انا بصراحة اتعودت على ام شعر منكوش دى انتى ونونو .. فمش مقتنع انها صورتك
> بس بدل انتى متاكدة من نفسك خلاص .. انا هعرف نفسك اكتر منك ههههههههههههههههه​*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اخص عليك يا مايكل وانا صغيرة ماكنتش عارفة حاجة 
ومش كنت بحب حد يسرحلى لكن اما كبرت شوية 
سرحته
ايون هى انا وانا هى 
ابتديت اشك انى انا انا :fun_lol:
من كتر ما انتم معرفتونيش ههههههه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​
> *هههههههههههههههههه
> طيب بالنسبه لكلدانية
> استبعدتيها ليه يعني ها:fun_lol:
> ...


*مش عاااارفة يابت 
اما لو طلعت كوكى 
هتبقى راحت عليكى يا رورو 
كل الاحاسيس والحاسة السادسة بتاعتك *​


----------



## max mike (25 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ينصر دينك يااستاذ خليفه
> مش عارفين من غيرك كنا عاملنا ايه الصراحة:new6::new6:
> *​



*ههههههههههههههه شوفتى فى اجابة واضحة ومؤكدة زى دى
يالا هاتى الهدية قلمك الكاف ده والكراسة​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش عاااارفة يابت
> اما لو طلعت كوكى
> هتبقى راحت عليكى يا رورو
> كل الاحاسيس والحاسة السادسة بتاعتك *​


*ههههههههههههههه 
خليكي كدا يابت قاعده علي نارك:smil15:
*​


max mike قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه شوفتى فى اجابة واضحة ومؤكدة زى دى
> يالا هاتى الهدية قلمك الكاف ده والكراسة​*


*هدية ايه يامايكل:thnk0001:
انت بعد الاجابة اللي كتبتها دي
المفروض هديتك تبقا .. استيكة
عشان تمسح بيها اللي كتبته:new6:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> خليكي كدا يابت قاعده علي نارك:smil15:
> *​ ​


*طيييييييييييييييب 
النبى لروحلهم كلهم اسالهم واحدة واحدة انتى هى ولا مش هى *:fun_lol:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طيييييييييييييييب
> النبى لروحلهم كلهم اسالهم واحدة واحدة انتى هى ولا مش هى *:fun_lol:​


*النبي انتي مجنونة وتعمليها:new6:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *النبي انتي مجنونة وتعمليها:new6:*​


*طب ارحمى اهلى وقولى الاجابة 
مخى تعب من التفكير مش متعود على كدا هو :fun_lol:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب ارحمى اهلى وقولى الاجابة
> مخى تعب من التفكير مش متعود على كدا هو :fun_lol:*​


*تدفعي كام ومقولكيش:new6:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تدفعي كام ومقولكيش:new6:*​​



*خلاص انا عرفت الاجابة 
بس الله الرحمن الرحيم الاجابة 
تونــــــــس :fun_lol:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *خلاص انا عرفت الاجابة
> بس الله الرحمن الرحيم الاجابة
> تونــــــــس :fun_lol:*​[/RIGHT]


*تونس شلبي:new6::new6:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مارس 2014)

*عارفة ليه مش كوكى اقولك 
انتى قولتى انا مش هجاوب لما تيجى صاحبة الصورة تجاوب 
وكوكى فى الموضوع تحت بقالها ساعة 
لو هى كانت قالت 
يخرب بيت ذكائى اجدعان :yaka:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عارفة ليه مش كوكى اقولك
> انتى قولتى انا مش هجاوب لما تيجى صاحبة الصورة تجاوب
> وكوكى فى الموضوع تحت بقالها ساعة
> لو هى كانت قالت
> يخرب بيت ذكائى اجدعان :yaka:*​


*يخربيت تحليلك
فشرر شوبير في برنامج
الكورة في الملعب ياشيخة:new6:

طيب ليه مش تماف ماريا ولا ماري نعيم
ها ها:thnk0001:
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 مارس 2014)

يا بتول توهتتيني 
انا بقول انها 
ماري 
مش عارف لية عملت استخارة 
وضحكت الجيران سمعوني 
فقولت خليك علي مبدأك حتي لو غلط
ايوة انا راجل بتاع مبادئ اجتاتماعية 
​


----------



## روزا فكري (26 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يخربيت تحليلك
> فشرر شوبير في برنامج
> الكورة في الملعب ياشيخة:new6:
> 
> ...


يابنتي قوليلنا الاجابه يلا بقي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مارس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يا بتول توهتتيني
> انا بقول انها
> ماري
> مش عارف لية عملت استخارة
> ...


*استخاره
وضحكت والجيران سمعوك:thnk0001::thnk0001:


لا خير خير:new6:
*​


روزا فكري قال:


> يابنتي قوليلنا الاجابه يلا بقي


*طيب شوفي انتي ورور هتدفعوا كام عشان مقولكوش:smil15:*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 مارس 2014)

شوفي يا بتول علشان انتي عايزة تقنعيني 
ان الصورة بتاعة تماف ماريا اللي انتي جاباها دة غلط
صورة تماف ماريا اهي 
دي الصورة الحقيقية 





ولو نزلتي صورة غير دي 
يبقي تزوير في صور رسمية 
وارفع عليكي قضية 
وعلي الباغي تدور الدوائر 
وانا انزرتك اهوة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب عشان خاطرك هخلي الجايزة قلم وكراسة:new6:*​
> *يعني اما قولت مستحيل هتعرف كان عندي حق:59:
> الاجابة غلط صدقني:smil15:
> *​
> ...







​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مارس 2014)

تماف ماريا  

 او ماريا ماريا  هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (26 مارس 2014)

الصورة طلعت لرورو بعد التعديل قصدى التسريح عيونها الدبلى هى اللى فتنة عليها 
هههههههههههه
اما الصورة الثانية دى ممكن تكون لارا او كلدانية


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 مارس 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


>


 
 يبقى انتىىىىىىىى
 صح؟؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يبقى انتىىىىىىىى
> صح؟؟



*انا بقول الشكل ده مش غريب عليا 
فى الاخر افتكرت ان ده كان فرح اختى 
هههههههه
برافو عليكى يا حبو 
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *انا بقول الشكل ده مش غريب عليا *
> *فى الاخر افتكرت ان ده كان فرح اختى *
> *هههههههه*
> *برافو عليكى يا حبو *


 يخراااااابى على الجمااااال 
 هو الفرق بينك و بين اختك كبير كدا ؟؟
يوم فرحها انتى كنتى نونو خالص


----------



## soul & life (26 مارس 2014)

هههههههههههههههه طلعتى انتى ماريا عسولة خالص بس احنا عاوزين صورة واضحة شوية 
لو الصورة كانت اوضح كنت عرفتك علطووول ههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يخراااااابى على الجمااااال
> هو الفرق بينك و بين اختك كبير كدا ؟؟
> يوم فرحها انتى كنتى نونو خالص



*
اه الفرق  كبير جدا انا بعتبرها زى ماما 
وولادها اصحابى عندها بنتها مخطوبه
هتتجوز قريب 
بس مش بخاليها تقولى خالتوا قدام الناس*
ههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههه طلعتى انتى ماريا عسولة خالص بس احنا عاوزين صورة واضحة شوية
> لو الصورة كانت اوضح كنت عرفتك علطووول ههههههه




*هى الصوره السبب 
بالرغم انها جديده من حوالى 25سنه بس 
لا ادورلك على صوره تانى حاضر عنيا يا نيفو *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


>



*ايوة ياعم ع الحلاوة ايوة :flowers:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مارس 2014)

​*عيب انا توقعاتى ﻻ يمكن تنزل اﻻرض ابدااااا
هههههههههههه اطمنت على الحاسة السادسة بتاعتى 
قمر يا ماريا بس سيبانى اناقر فى بتول وواقفة تستفرجى 
اخص عليكى اخص ههههههه 
مش تقولى انه انتى انتى 

*


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​*عيب انا توقعاتى ﻻ يمكن تنزل اﻻرض ابدااااا
> هههههههههههه اطمنت على الحاسة السادسة بتاعتى
> قمر يا ماريا بس سيبانى اناقر فى بتول وواقفة تستفرجى
> اخص عليكى اخص ههههههه
> ...



*لا ممكن تنزل يا رورو اطمنى حاستك بخير 
وبعدين مناقرتك حلوه انت وبتول 
كنت ميته على روحى من الضحك 
وبعدين قولت بتول هى اللى هتقول 
عذبتكم طول الليل يا عينى 
وفى الاخر مقالتش حاجه هههههه
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مارس 2014)

*لا ياماريا مكانش قصدي اعذبهم
انما من سؤ حظهم النت فصل
قبل مااقولهم الحقيقه *






بس برافو علي كل اللي حس انها صورتك
ومبروك عليه القلم الكاف
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وبجد ياماريا كنتي طفله في منتهي الجمال
وشكلها هاديه من يومك 
ربنا يحميكي حبيبتي
ونورتي التوبيك بصورتك الحلوةة 
وملامحك الطفوليه البريئة


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا ياماريا مكانش قصدي اعذبهم
> انما من سؤ حظهم النت فصل
> قبل مااقولهم الحقيقه *
> 
> ...



*ايه الكلام الكبير 
لا ده كتير عليا اوى 
بلاش احراج بقى اصلى بتكسف
بجد ده من محبتك يا توته يا غاليه  *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *ايه الكلام الكبير
> لا ده كتير عليا اوى
> بلاش احراج بقى اصلى بتكسف
> بجد ده من محبتك يا توته يا غاليه  *


*صدقيني ياماريا دا مش كلام
دي حقيقه ربنا عالم بيها
ربنا يخليكي يارب:flowers::flowers:

استنوني بقا شوية كدا عشان هنزلكم قنبلة
جديده :2:
لسه عندي قنابل كتي**ر:bomb::bomb:
اوعي تروحوا في اي حتة:t17:
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *صدقيني ياماريا دا مش كلام
> دي حقيقه ربنا عالم بيها
> ربنا يخليكي يارب:flowers::flowers:
> 
> ...


*تعيشى ليا  حبيبتى 
مستنين قنبلتك قصدى صورتك 
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *تعيشى ليا  حبيبتى
> مستنين قنبلتك قصدى صورتك
> *


*حااضرر:love34:

شوية كدا 
احنا بنجهز في الصورة
لانها صورة اثرية
من ايام ابو لهب:t33:
*​


----------



## soul & life (27 مارس 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههه يلا منتظرينك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه يلا منتظرينك


*هههههههههههه طيب يلا بينا

بصوا انا هحط الصورة
ومش هدي اي اختيارات
وهقول عنها معلومة واحده بس

هي عضوة كسلانة اوووووي

والجايزة المرادي قوووية جدااا
هي
\
\
\
\
*
*





ايون علبه كشري:yaka:


وادي صورة العضووة

*






قمرررر ياخواتشي هههههههههههه

يلا انا هسيب كل واحد يقول تخمينه
وفي الاخر هبقا اقولكم مين تخمينه صح :t16:
انتشررررروا:2:

ياتري مين سعيد الحظ الي هيضرب علبه الكشري هههههههههه​


----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2014)

يالهوي دمها خفيف قوي
اقولك يمكن تكون روزا او لارا


----------



## soul & life (27 مارس 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههه كسلانة اوى ؟؟؟ دى اخت اوسى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش عارفة انا مش ملاحظة فى كسلانات طيب قولى صفة تانيه علشان خاطرى


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 مارس 2014)

*عضوه كسلانه الكسلانات عندنا كتير 
طيب سهليها شويه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



قولى اول حرف من اسمها 
ادينا اختيارات حاجه كده *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مارس 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> يالهوي دمها خفيف قوي
> اقولك يمكن تكون روزا او لارا


انا مش هقول صح ولا غلط
بس هاخد كل تخميناتكم واحطها بعين الاعتبار
واقولكم في الاخر صح ولا غلط ههههههههه​


soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه كسلانة اوى ؟؟؟ دى اخت اوسى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش عارفة انا مش ملاحظة فى كسلانات طيب قولى صفة تانيه علشان خاطرى


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا مش اخته

امممممم صفه تانيه

بصي طالما كسلانة يبقا مابتدخلش كتير
ههههههههههه



*


> *هههههههههههه طيب يلا بينا
> 
> بصوا انا هحط الصورة
> ومش هدي اي اختيارات
> ...




*هااااااااا يلاااااا مين هايعررررررف
ويضرب علبه الكشري
دي من عند ابو طارق ههههههه
*​


----------



## soul & life (27 مارس 2014)

هى ممكن تكون اختك جوجو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *عضوه كسلانه الكسلانات عندنا كتير
> طيب سهليها شويه
> 
> 
> ...


*ماهو ياماريا لو قولت اول حرف
هتتعرف هههههه
خمني اي حد ياماريا

مع العلم انها عضوة اول مره تنزل صورتها
سهلتها اهوو
*​


soul & life قال:


> هى ممكن تكون اختك جوجو


*اااااه منك يانيفووو

برضو مش هقول صح ولا غلط دلوقتي :t17:
*​


----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2014)

علي فكره انا ما اخدش بالي من كلمة هي كسلانه قوي
ممكن تكون اختك جوجو وحيد


----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا مش هقول صح ولا غلط
> بس هاخد كل تخميناتكم واحطها بعين الاعتبار
> واقولكم في الاخر صح ولا غلط ههههههههه​
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا مش اخته
> ...



بس انا بقي خلاص معدتي وجعتني من الاكل الصيامي ممكن ياواثوقه لو كسبت تأجليها لي لبعد الصيام وتجبيلي حواوشي او كباب


----------



## soul & life (27 مارس 2014)

ههههههههههههههه طالما قولتى اخ منك يبقا هى  بصى بقا
لو هى انا كمان معدتى وجعتنى من الاكل الصيامى اجلي لما نفطر وليا عندك غديوة حلوة ومربربه كده ههههههههههههه مكرونة بشاميل مثلا صينية رقاق بالعصاج فراخ محشية يميميم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مارس 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> علي فكره انا ما اخدش بالي من كلمة هي كسلانه قوي
> ممكن تكون اختك جوجو وحيد


*يعني هي مفيش كسلانة غيرها ههههههه*​


tamav maria قال:


> بس انا بقي خلاص معدتي وجعتني من الاكل الصيامي ممكن ياواثوقه لو كسبت تأجليها لي لبعد الصيام وتجبيلي حواوشي او كباب


*سلامة معدتك تمووف

ياسلااااام بس كدا
دا انا اجبلك محل كباب بحاله تموفه
غالي والطلب رخيص:flowers:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههه طالما قولتى اخ منك يبقا هى  بصى بقا
> لو هى انا كمان معدتى وجعتنى من الاكل الصيامى اجلي لما نفطر وليا عندك غديوة حلوة ومربربه كده ههههههههههههه مكرونة بشاميل مثلا صينية رقاق بالعصاج فراخ محشية يميميم


*برضو مش هقول صح ولا غلط ههههههه

ياسلاام وماله الكشري بس ياجماعه ههههه

بس حاضر يبقا عندك واحد رقاق وواحد كباب وصلحه:t17:
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 مارس 2014)

*ايه الريحة دى كباب ورقاق  والمكرونه بشاميل 
 جوعتونا حرام عليكم اللهم انى صايم *


----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2014)

ههههههههههههه
اصل جوجو سجلت وجات قالت العوافي 
وادي وش الضيف
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *ايه الريحة دى كباب ورقاق  والمكرونه بشاميل
> جوعتونا حرام عليكم اللهم انى صايم *


*قوليلهم حاجه ياماريا بالذمة:dntknw:

طيب وانتي عايزة ايه لو كسبتي
اجبلك سيخ شاورمة:t17:
*​


----------



## soul & life (27 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *ايه الريحة دى كباب ورقاق  والمكرونه بشاميل
> جوعتونا حرام عليكم اللهم انى صايم *



ههههههههههههههههه معلش معلش هانت بقول ليوسف امبارح هانت يا حبيبى الصيام قرب يخلص قام قيلى هانت ايه يا ماما انتى من اول الصيام بتقوليلى هانت ههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مارس 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> اصل جوجو سجلت وجات قالت العوافي
> وادي وش الضيف
> هههههههههههههه​


*هي دايما كدا جيبالي الكلام ومجرساني البت دي:dntknw:*​


soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه معلش معلش هانت بقول ليوسف امبارح هانت يا حبيبى الصيام قرب يخلص قام قيلى هانت ايه يا ماما انتى من اول الصيام بتقوليلى هانت ههههههههههههه


ياحبيبي 
معلش ربنا يقويه ياررب

بس هو صغير كنتي خلتيه يصوم نص الصيام بس مثلا​


----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه معلش معلش هانت بقول ليوسف امبارح هانت يا حبيبى الصيام قرب يخلص قام قيلى هانت ايه يا ماما انتى من اول الصيام بتقوليلى هانت ههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههه
يعني تفتكري ها تعرفي تضحكي عليه ههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (27 مارس 2014)

هو صام بعد بدء الصوم باسبوع كده لما شافنى انا وناردين صومنا فقالى خلاص بقا كفاية هصوم
بس لما بيزهق من الساندوتشات الصيامى بيقول كلمتين كده هههههههههههه

ولما اقوله خلاص عاوز تفطر افطر براحتك علشان ميحسش انى بغصبه على الصيام يقولى بعد ما صومت كل ده هفطر لا هكمل هههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *قوليلهم حاجه ياماريا بالذمة:dntknw:
> 
> طيب وانتي عايزة ايه لو كسبتي
> اجبلك سيخ شاورمة:t17:
> *​




*لا لا حبيبتى انا قنوعه 
سيخ شاورمة ايه بس 
انا عايزه بط بالبرتقال *


----------



## soul & life (27 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *لا لا حبيبتى انا قنوعه
> سيخ شاورمة ايه بس
> انا عايزه بط بالبرتقال *



يا سسسسيدى لالالالا احنا كده هنفطر على الريحة بجد غيروا الموضوع بقا اللهم انى صائم:shutup22:


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يا سسسسيدى لالالالا احنا كده هنفطر على الريحة بجد غيروا الموضوع بقا اللهم انى صائم:shutup22:



*هههههههههه انا بقول كده برضوه 
*


----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *لا لا حبيبتى انا قنوعه
> سيخ شاورمة ايه بس
> انا عايزه بط بالبرتقال *



ياسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلام اشمعني ماريا تطلب بط بالبرتقال وانا طلبت حواوشي بس - طب انا بقي عاوزه ديك رومي بالفراوله


----------



## soul & life (27 مارس 2014)

ههههههههههههههههه ديك رومى بالفروالة لالالا اجلوا الاكلات الغريبة المريبة دى احنا مش عاوزين اول منفطر يجلنا تلبك معوى مشيها  فراخ محشية فريك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 مارس 2014)

*سلام المسيح 
معلش الصورة مش واضحة لانها ابيض واسود معرفتش انقلها بوضوح







عموما انا اللى حاطة فيونكة فى شعرى وماسكة الفستان الابيض






              وهذه صورة اخرى 


ض​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 مارس 2014)

* 

​*​


*



​*
*​*


----------



## soul & life (27 مارس 2014)

للأسف الصورةمهزوزة خالص لكن طالما فيها فيونكا وفستان ابيض يبقا اكيد حضرتك قمر


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 مارس 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ياسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلام اشمعني ماريا تطلب بط بالبرتقال وانا طلبت حواوشي بس - طب انا بقي عاوزه ديك رومي بالفراوله




*ههههههههه خلاص ماتزعليش يا ماريا 
ده  انت الوحيده اللى عرفتى الاجابه وشكلها صح 
تجيبلك هديتك ديك رومى بالفرواله 
بالفرواله بس متأكده من موضوع الفراوله ده *


----------



## اليعازر (27 مارس 2014)

صورتي عام 1962
موضوع جميل
اعتذر عن تأخري في المشاركة
الرب يبارك الجميع.


----------



## soul & life (27 مارس 2014)

اليعازر قال:


> صورتي عام 1962
> موضوع جميل
> اعتذر عن تأخري في المشاركة
> الرب يبارك الجميع.



ايه ده ابتسامة عسل ونظرة تجنن حضرتك كنت بيبى قمر ربنا يعطيك الصحة استاذى


----------



## اليعازر (27 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ايه ده ابتسامة عسل ونظرة تجنن حضرتك كنت بيبى قمر ربنا يعطيك الصحة استاذى


كان يوم عيد ميﻻدي...
كان والدي ووالدتي ،،مودرن،، بالنسبة للمجتمع في ذلك الوقت.
واكيد اﻻبتسامه بسبب فرحي بالهدايا اللي حواليي.
مررسي على مجاملتك اللطيفة..
.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> للأسف الصورةمهزوزة خالص لكن طالما فيها فيونكا وفستان ابيض يبقا اكيد حضرتك قمر





*اشكرك حبيبتى
عموما لو عرفت اسكانها احسن ساضعها تانى​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 مارس 2014)

[QUOT;3603686]

*http://www.arabchurch.com/upload​*​​​​​​




*




*​ 


[/QUOTE]

الصوره مهزوزه. أيوا 
بس. الجمال باين و الخدود السكر. باينه. ههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مارس 2014)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> معلش الصورة مش واضحة لانها ابيض واسود معرفتش انقلها بوضوح
> 
> 
> ...


*الله يامامتي علي حضرتك
علي قد مالصورة مش واضحه كفايه
علي قد مانا متخيله ملامح حضرتك البريئة الجميله

حـــلوة جدا ياماما صدقيني
والاحلي مرور حضرتك في التوبيك اللي عطاله قيمة 
ربنا يخليكي
ويباركك

ومتشكرا خالص علي مشاركة حضرتك معانا :flowers: 
*​


اليعازر قال:


> صورتي عام 1962
> موضوع جميل
> اعتذر عن تأخري في المشاركة
> الرب يبارك الجميع.


*ياااااااابيبي :love34:
ايه الحلاوة والطعامة دي
وايه البصه الشقيه دي
ياخرااشي بجد زي القمرر
بسم الصليب

معلش استاذي انا بعاكس حضرتك اعذرني لان الصورة حلوة اوي بجد:yaka:

شكــــــــــرا استاذي الحبيب اليعازر علي الصورة الحلوة
ومشاركة حضرتك الغاليه 

ومفيش اي داعي للعتذار
يكفي مرور حضرتك عالتوبيك المتواضع
بالدنيا كلها استاذنا

وحقيقي اسعدتنا ونورتنا
ربنا يخليك .. ويباركك:flowers:

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مارس 2014)

*اه صحيح نسيت اقول لنيفو وماريا وتماف ماريا
ان صورة البنوته دي
*





*تبقا صورة اختي جوجو وحيد:new4:

وبجد برافو عليكي يانيفو لانك قولتي اول واحده
وكمان برافو علي ماريا وتماف:t16::t16::t16:

ومبروك عليكم علبة الكشرري 
يوووووووه قصدي الكباب والبط بالبرتقال والرومي بالفراوله
منستش اهووو:t33::t33:
*​​
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2014)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> معلش الصورة مش واضحة لانها ابيض واسود معرفتش انقلها بوضوح
> 
> 
> ...



*قمر طول عمرك ......*


----------



## +febronia+ (27 مارس 2014)

سالخير عليكم بجد جميل اووووي الموضوع 
وكلكم كنتو عثولين اوووي وانتو صغيرين 

دي بقي انااا 







ودي انا برضوو كنت بحب دايماً اطلع فوق الترابيزه والعب في الورد واطلعه برا الفازه وماما تجي تلمه وتنزلي واطلع تاني برضوو  ^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*لا بقى كدا ظلم 
صدقينى كنت عارفة الاجابة 
بس اجيت متاخر 
وكلتوا عليا علبة الكشرى 
بس ايه الحلاوة دى جوجو كانت قمر *​


+febronia+ قال:


> سالخير عليكم بجد جميل اووووي الموضوع
> وكلكم كنتو عثولين اوووي وانتو صغيرين
> 
> دي بقي انااا
> ...


*فيروووو بسم الصليب عليكى يا قلبى 
قمر وكلبوظة كدا تجننى يا حبى  
والشقاوة باينة فى الصور*
*سكر بجد *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مارس 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> سالخير عليكم بجد جميل اووووي الموضوع
> وكلكم كنتو عثولين اوووي وانتو صغيرين
> 
> دي بقي انااا
> ...


*اااااااه انا دلوقتي بس عرفت حكيم اما غني اغنيه
ياااه ياااه ياااه 
يااه عالحلاوة والطعامة والشقاوة
حلو مسكر زي السكر دا .. دا
ايه اللي بيحصل دا
اللي اللي انا شايفه دا
ايه الحلاوة دي
ايه الطعامة دي
اااايييييييييه:2::2:
عرفت انه كان بيغنيها ليكي يافيرو:love34:

لا بجدبجد بسم الصليب عليكي
قمر وحلاوة ودلع وشقاوة:yaka:

بجد نورتي التوبيك يافيرو:flowers::flowers:


*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 مارس 2014)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *اشكرك حبيبتى
> عموما لو عرفت اسكانها احسن ساضعها تانى​*



*ديه صورتى فى الابتدائية
يعنى سنى حوالى 11 سنة






ديه اوضح
​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 مارس 2014)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ديه صورتى فى الابتدائية
> يعنى سنى حوالى 11 سنة
> 
> 
> ...


*ايه القمر ده يا ماما 
بجد زى القمر *
*كدا وانتى صغيرة امال دلوقتى ايه :flowers:*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 مارس 2014)

*اكيد الانسان فى شبابة احلى بكتير
دلؤتى بنقول ليت الشباب يعود يوما
هههههههه​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 مارس 2014)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *اكيد الانسان فى شبابة احلى بكتير
> دلؤتى بنقول ليت الشباب يعود يوما
> هههههههه​*


*انا متأكدة ان حضرتك لسة قمر زى ما انتى 
ربنا يديكى الصحة وطولت العمر يا ماما :flowers::flowers:*​


----------



## soul & life (28 مارس 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> سالخير عليكم بجد جميل اووووي الموضوع
> وكلكم كنتو عثولين اوووي وانتو صغيرين
> 
> دي بقي انااا
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههه يا خرابى على الشقاوة  والضحكة اللى تجنن عسوولة حبيبتى
معرفش ليه العيال كلها غاوية تأعد فوق السفرة هههههههههههههه
ناردين ليها نفس الصورة دى بالظبط تحب لما كنت اجهز الغدا تنتظر الغدا فووق السفرة ههههههههههههههه تفضل اعدة جانب الاطباق وانا بحضر وتاكل وهى فوق  صورة مشكلة ربنا يحميكى حبيبتى قمر


----------



## soul & life (28 مارس 2014)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ديه صورتى فى الابتدائية
> يعنى سنى حوالى 11 سنة
> 
> 
> ...



يا سيدى على الرقة والجمال حضرتك جميلة خالص وملامحك رقيقة جدا بتفكرينى بملكات الجمال زمان ايام ما كان الجمال جمال  مش الوان وشخابيط فى الوش 
الرب يزيدحضرتك نعمة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 مارس 2014)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ديه صورتى فى الابتدائية
> يعنى سنى حوالى 11 سنة
> 
> 
> ...


*بسم الصليب
زي القمر ياماما
حلاوة رباني زي مابيقولوا
من غير لا ميكب ولا حاجه
ربنا يديكي بركة ونعمة دايما ياامي
ويديكي الصحه يارب:t23:


*
*



			لا بقى كدا ظلم 
صدقينى كنت عارفة الاجابة 
بس اجيت متاخر 
وكلتوا عليا علبة الكشرى 
بس ايه الحلاوة دى جوجو كانت قمر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وكنتي عارفه الاجابه منين يااروبا انتي ها ها:smile01
بس ولا يهمك ليكي عندي علبتين كشري :t4:

وبجد انتي اللي زي القمرر ياحبيبتي
مش عايزة اقولك ان ابن جوجو تؤامها مش ممكن بجد الشبه اللي مابنهم دا

حتي شوفي
*








وعلي فكرة ابنها اللي لابس مخطط دا اللي واقف قدام مش ورا  عشان محدش يتريق بس:smile01:smile01​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مارس 2014)

اليعازر قال:


> صورتي عام 1962
> موضوع جميل
> اعتذر عن تأخري في المشاركة
> الرب يبارك الجميع.


 ايييه الصوره الجنااان دى
 يخراثى على السكر يا ناس ههههههههههههههههههههههه
 و البصه الشقيه دى ده كان فى كرسمس قدام الشجره اعتقد ههههه
 صوره تحفه بجد بسم الصليب عليك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مارس 2014)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ديه صورتى فى الابتدائية​*
> 
> *يعنى سنى حوالى 11 سنة*​
> *
> ...


ايييه يا ماما الجمااال ده
عنده حق بابا صوت يقول لك : قمر طول عمرك--
على فكره نفس الوجه المدور-- الى بيقال عليه بدر- قمر مدور-- 
من الصوره  و انت صغيره و تدويره الوجه الجنان باينه---
مش هعاكس بئا اكثر من كدا لحسن بابا صوت يطلع صعيدى و يجى يطخ بالنار ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الشباب شباب القلب يا ماما طول ما القلب جميل ومملوء من روح محبه الرب و التسامح-- بيفضل دايما شاب علطول--
ده غير ان الجميل بيفضل جميييل يا ماما مهما عدى الزمن ههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مارس 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> سالخير عليكم بجد جميل اووووي الموضوع
> وكلكم كنتو عثولين اوووي وانتو صغيرين
> 
> دي بقي انااا
> ...


اخلااااااثى على السكر هههههههههههههههههههههه ايه الضحكه الجنان دى 
و ايه الناخير المدوره النونو تى
هههههههههه و العيون الشقيه 
فكرتينى و انا نونو بردوا كنت احب اطلع فوق التربيزه و اجيب الورد الى فى الفازه-- 
و كان فى الفازه رمل---
كنت احب اخد الرمل و ارشه على دماغى
:thnk0001: مش فاهما ليه كنت بعمل كدا ههههههههههه
و بعدين كنت اقلب دماغى و انكش شعرى و اتفرج على الرمله و هى ناله و بترخ على الطرابيزه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فكرتينى كنت اشوف ماما جايه جرى تزعق من بعيد هوب اقوم نطه تحت الطرابيزه علشان متعرفش تجبنى هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايييه يا ماما الجمااال ده
> عنده حق بابا صوت يقول لك : قمر طول عمرك--
> على فكره نفس الوجه المدور-- الى بيقال عليه بدر- قمر مدور--
> من الصوره  و انت صغيره و تدويره الوجه الجنان باينه---
> ...



*طيب شفتى العسل حبيبة قلبى دى ....؟؟؟



​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياصباح الفل
> جتلكم دلوقتي ومعايا مفاجئة من العيار التقييييييييييييييييييييييييل
> سامعين التقييييييييييييل
> 
> ...


*
ايه الجمال ده يادونا ولا العيون الملونه طبيعى
ولا الذكاء اللى واضح
طفلة امورة ومفكرة
ربنا يحميكى ويحافظ عليكى​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 مارس 2014)

*,.*

مش قآدرة أقولكـ إستمتعت قد إيه يآ وثوقتى وأنآ بعمل جولة فى آلتوبيكـ دآ
حقيقى كلكم قمرآت , *أروآح رقيقة بوجوه جميلة*
ربنآ يحآفظ عليكم 

بس زى مآ قولتلكـ للاسف لظروف معينة مش عندى صور فى مرحلة صغيرة أوى
فدى *أقدم حآجة وصلتلهآ *, كنت تقريباً 12 أو 13 سنة 












*.،*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> :blush2::blush2::blush2:​



*فعلا امورة جدااا وعيونك كلها ذكاء وشقاوة
ربنا يحميكى ويحافظ عليكى​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *طيب شفتى العسل حبيبة قلبى دى ....؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ​*


*لالالا يابابا احنا منقدرش علي كدا ابداا
منقدرش عالصور الجميله بتاعه ماما مونيكا دي
كدا كل البنوتات اللي في المنتدي هيغيروا من الجمال الصافي الرباني الهادي دا :t23::t23:
طبعا تاتش وود 
بسم الصليب علي مامتي حبيبتي:t4:
ربنا يخليها لحضرتك يارب 
ويخليك ليها يابابا
ويديكم الصحه يارب
وتفضلوا عايشين دايما 
في خير وحب وفرح يارب
:new8::new8::new8:
*​


إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> مش قآدرة أقولكـ إستمتعت قد إيه يآ وثوقتى وأنآ بعمل جولة فى آلتوبيكـ دآ
> حقيقى كلكم قمرآت , *أروآح رقيقة بوجوه جميلة*
> ...


*انا اللي مش قادره اقولك 
انا استمتعت اد ايه بمشاركتك معانا
وبصورتك الجميله
وحقيقي طلعتي زي ماكنتي متخيلاكي ياايمي
وش ملائكي برئ رقيق هادي جميل بشوش
بســــــــــم الصليب عليكي
ربنا يحميكي ويحافظ عليكي ياارب

بجد فرحت اوووي بمشاركتك الغاليه عليا
ربنا يخليكي ليا ياأيمو:t4:

:new8::new8:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مارس 2014)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *فعلا امورة جدااا وعيونك كلها ذكاء وشقاوة
> ربنا يحميكى ويحافظ عليكى​*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 مارس 2014)

انتو بترفعوا الصور إزاى ؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> انتو بترفعوا الصور إزاى ؟



*حتلاقى بأعلا الصفحة مكتوب "مركز رفع الصور" .... دوس عليه .... *


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 مارس 2014)

تمام أستاذنا 

يعنى ممكن أشارك ولا إيه ؟

أنا نكشت كده فى القديم لاقيت حاجة صغنونة


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2014)

*


ياسر الجندى قال:



تمام أستاذنا 

يعنى ممكن أشارك ولا إيه ؟

أنا نكشت كده فى القديم لاقيت حاجة صغنونة 




أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يوجد ما يمنع عزيزى ......*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 مارس 2014)




----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2014)

*


ياسر الجندى قال:







أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههه تُرى ماذا كان يجول في فكرك آنذاك .....؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 مارس 2014)

دى صورتى مع عمى فى أحد السعف ..
كان عندى تقريبا تلات سنين ..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 مارس 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


>


*البصه دي مش مريحاني ابدا طيب حضرتك كنت زعلان ليه بس:smil12:*

*بس علي قد ماحضرتك فالصورة مكشر شوية وزعلان شويتين
علي قد مانا حاسة من نظرة عينك انك كنت طفل ذكي وعبقري:spor2:
نورت التوبيك بصورة حضرتك استاذ ياسر
وبشكرك جدا عالمشاركة اللي اسعدتني
ربنا يخليك
*​


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> دى صورتى مع عمى فى أحد السعف ..
> كان عندى تقريبا تلات سنين ..


*يااااااه اخيررا لقيت صورة جميله تشاركنا بيها في الموضوع المتواضع استاذ عبد يسوع :t31:
صورة جميله جداا
ومن الواضح ان حضرتك كنت طفل هادي جداا

هو حضرتك ماسك قربانه في ايديك 
صح ولا انا نظري علي قده ؟؟:dance:

انا بجد مبسوطة خالص بمشاركتك معانا ولانك سمحتلنا نشارك حضرتك
في جزء بسيط من ذكرياتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك استاذي

*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 مارس 2014)

لا تمام نظرك 100 / 100 
هى قربانة مظبوط ..
ومتشكر خالص على كلامك الجميل ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *طيب شفتى العسل حبيبة قلبى دى ....؟؟؟*​
> 
> *
> 
> *​


 
اووووووووووووووه:smil12:
ايييه يا ماما الجمال ده -- بسم الصليب عليكى--
له حق بابا صوت يقول "العسل حبيبه قلبى ":wub:ايوا يا سيدى يا سييدى هههههه
كدا بئا هتخلينى اروح لزوجى المبجل :t32: و اقول له شااايف المحبه و الكلام الحلو هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بسم الصليب عليكو و يا رب يحميكوا من كل شر و شبه شر و يكون دايما فى قلبكم--
و زى ما ركبتم قطر المحبه و الحياه مع بعض  الى اكيد عدى على  اهوال الدنيا من اوقات صعبه و مشاكل و اختبارات و ضيق و تعب و صقوت و نجاح و فرح و حزن  تكملوا لاخر الطريق دايما مع بعض بقوه يسوع و بمحبته--
فى محبه و تسامح و رائفه و تفهم-مستمرين فى قطارالمحبه و الحياه الى المنتهى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 مارس 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


>


 
 استاذ ياسر صوره سكر هههههههههههههه
شكلك كنت طفل شقى  و عايز تقوم تلعب و مش فاضى للتصوير و الكلام الفاضى ده--
و قاعد باصص للمصوراتى بصه هههه العيون بتتكلم -- "خلص يا عم  و صور عايز اروح اكمل ماتش الكوره بتاعى"
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يحميك و يباركك
اشكرك على مشاركتنا صورت حضرتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 مارس 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> دى صورتى مع عمى فى أحد السعف ..
> كان عندى تقريبا تلات سنين ..


 ههههههههههههههههههههه سكر سكر سكر
يخراثى على الخدود هههههههه
 شكلك كنت طفل هادى  
و ماسك فى الاربانه و ياويل لو حد كان قرب منها ههههههه
 اشكرك على مشاركتنا بصورتك 
الرب يباركك و يحميك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 مارس 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> مش قآدرة أقولكـ إستمتعت قد إيه يآ وثوقتى وأنآ بعمل جولة فى آلتوبيكـ دآ
> حقيقى كلكم قمرآت , *أروآح رقيقة بوجوه جميلة*
> ...


 
 تعرفى بئا كنت متخيلاكى ملاك كدا!
بالعيون الطيبه دى و الضحكه الرقيقه--
ربنا يحميكى حبيبت قلبى و يحافظ عليكى و يفرح قلبك--


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (31 مارس 2014)

يااااااااه
دا انا ايام لما كنت طفل ما كانوش  لسة اخترعوا التصوير
اقدم صورة لى صورة الشهادة الاعدادية وكمان صورة ابيض واسود
هاحاول ارفعها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مارس 2014)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> يااااااااه
> دا انا ايام لما كنت طفل ما كانوش  لسة اخترعوا التصوير
> اقدم صورة لى صورة الشهادة الاعدادية وكمان صورة ابيض واسود
> هاحاول ارفعها


*ههههههههه لا مش للدرجاتي اكيد استاذ ميلاد

ياريت تحاول حضرتك ترفعلنا الصورة
وتشاركنا بذكري من ذكرياتك الجميله

في انتظار الصوورة اكيد:t31:


*​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (31 مارس 2014)

دى صورتى وانا فى الاعدادية


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (31 مارس 2014)

وكمان نفس الصورة من منظور اخر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مارس 2014)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> دى صورتى وانا فى الاعدادية


طيب ماكان فيه صور وتصوير  علي ايام حضرتك اهوو يااستاذ ميلاد

وطلع فيه اطفال حلوة اهو
وعيون كلها ذكاء وشقاوة

كدا يبقا شكل حضرتك بتخاف من الحسد:smil12:

بس واضح ان حضرتك كنت تلميذ شاطرمش صح:spor2:

حقيقي استاذ ميلاد مرورك للموضوع ذاد من قيمته
واضاف ليه  ونوره وخصوصا لان حضرتك مش بتشارك في مواضيع كتير

بشكر حضرتك جداا لانك سمحتلنا نسترجع معاك ذكري حلوة في صورة احلي
ربنا يباركك:t31::t31:
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أبريل 2014)

*اللي هيعرف مين البنت السكرة دي
هديله بنبوني*











ياخلاثي  عالجمال ياناث


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اللي هيعرف مين البنت السكرة دي
> هديله بنبوني*
> 
> 
> ...


*انتى تانى يابت  :act23:*
*مانا بقول وﻻ بشوف منك حاجة 
بس مين القمر دى ههههههههه

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أبريل 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انتى تانى يابت  :act23:*
> *مانا بقول وﻻ بشوف منك حاجة
> بس مين القمر دى ههههههههه
> 
> *


*لا بجد فكري وركزي وهتعرفيهاا
وهي بأيدها هتديكي البنوبوني
هو مش اللي في ايديها دا بنبنون برضو ولا ايه:thnk0001:

بس فيه حاجه ناقصه في الصورة دي
تشفتكري ايه:smile01
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا بجد فكري وركزي وهتعرفيهاا
> وهي بأيدها هتديكي البنوبوني
> هو مش اللي في ايديها دا بنبنون برضو ولا ايه:thnk0001:
> 
> ...


*انا بشبه على الفستان ده 
ﻻ يابت ده مش بنبونى 
ده حجر ساعة ههههههههه 
اكيد اكيد المعلقة :ura1:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أبريل 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انا بشبه على الفستان ده
> ﻻ يابت ده مش بنبونى
> ده حجر ساعة ههههههههه
> اكيد اكيد المعلقة :ura1:
> *


*وانتي ايش عرفك انه حجر ساعه :smile01:smile01

ايون هي المعلقه اسمانه عليكي :59:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وانتي ايش عرفك انه حجر ساعه :smile01:smile01
> 
> ايون هي المعلقه اسمانه عليكي :59:
> *​


*سألت لحد ما عرفت يابت هههههههه
والرز كمان 
بس ايه رأيك فى اخويا 
النبى قمر اى نعم هو نصه مقطوش 
بس قمر طالعالى :new8:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أبريل 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *سألت لحد ما عرفت يابت هههههههه
> والرز كمان
> بس ايه رأيك فى اخويا
> النبى قمر اى نعم هو نصه مقطوش
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ايه كلمة مقطوش دي يابت
اول مره اسمع الكلمة دي
مقطوش ازاي يعني:smile01:smile01


هو الصراحه مقطوش قصدي اخوكي  قمرر:smile01
بس ياخسارة مرتشبط​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ايه كلمة مقطوش دي يابت
> اول مره اسمع الكلمة دي
> مقطوش ازاي يعني:smile01:smile01
> 
> ...


*ايش دراكى انتى بالكلمات دى 
ده مصطلح خاص بيا انا 
مقطوش يعنى نصه بس ظاهر فى الصورة 
اها مرتبشط بس ممكن يطلق عاتى يعنى :t23:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أبريل 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ايش دراكى انتى بالكلمات دى
> ده مصطلح خاص بيا انا
> مقطوش يعنى نصه بس ظاهر فى الصورة
> اها مرتبشط بس ممكن يطلق عاتى يعنى :t23:
> *


ماشي ياام مصطلحات
اممم طيب ماتقولي نصه مش ظاهر
بدل نصه مقطوش دي اللي موتتني من الضحك:smile01

لا يطلق ايه بعد اشر ربنا يسعده:t23:

ويلا بقا قوليلي عرفتي مين اللي في الصورة ولا لسه:thnk0001:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ماشي ياام مصطلحات
> اممم طيب ماتقولي نصه مش ظاهر
> بدل نصه مقطوش دي اللي موتتني من الضحك:smile01
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه
ودى عاوزة كلاﻻﻻم 
اكيد مش انا طبعا 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أبريل 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> ودى عاوزة كلاﻻﻻم
> اكيد مش انا طبعا
> *​


هههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص ندي فرصة لأي حد غيرك يجاوب
 يمكن يعرفك:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> خلاص ندي فرصة لأي حد غيرك يجاوب
> يمكن يعرفك:smile01​


*بس البنبونى بالنص 
مش كفاية تعبت وفكرت 
وفى اﻻخر انا مطلعتش انا
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أبريل 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بس البنبونى بالنص
> مش كفاية تعبت وفكرت
> وفى اﻻخر انا مطلعتش انا
> *


*هههههههههههههههههه
ايوة اهم حاجة ان انتي مطلعتيش انتي:smile01
*​


----------



## max mike (1 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اللي هيعرف مين البنت السكرة دي
> هديله بنبوني*
> 
> 
> ...




*الصراحة بيقال انها المدعوة رورو
لان شعرها دايما كان منكوش ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أبريل 2014)

max mike قال:


> *الصراحة بيقال انها المدعوة رورو
> لان شعرها دايما كان منكوش ههههههههههههههههه​*


*بس شعرها المنكوش دا مش دليل قاطع عن انها رورو
 المعلقه هي الاثبات الحقيقي:smile01
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أبريل 2014)

max mike قال:


> *الصراحة بيقال انها المدعوة رورو
> لان شعرها دايما كان منكوش ههههههههههههههههه​*


*احم احم سمعاك يا مايكل على فكرة 
يابنى ده كرلى  
وبعدين مش دايما ﻻن دى فى نفس وقت الصورة التانية هههههه
* 


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بس شعرها المنكوش دا مش دليل قاطع عن انها رورو
> المعلقه هي الاثبات الحقيقي:smile01
> *​


*قوليله يابنتى 
فى معلقة يبقى اذن هى رورو ههههههه
*


----------



## max mike (1 أبريل 2014)

*لالالالالالالالا
متقوليش ملعقة ولا رز
هى معروفة من شعرها​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أبريل 2014)

max mike قال:


> *لالالالالالالالا
> متقوليش ملعقة ولا رز
> هى معروفة من شعرها​*


انت مش شايف التقاطيع منمنة ازاى 
ﻻزم اسيب شعرى كدا 
علشان الحسد :yaka:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أبريل 2014)

اشطة ارورو اتشهرتي اهو
بقيتي اشهر من مريام فارس بشعرك دا



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اشطة ارورو اتشهرتي اهو
> بقيتي اشهر من مريام فارس بشعرك دا
> 
> 
> ...



*ايش فاهمكم انتوا فى الشعور *

*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sparrow (4 أبريل 2014)

شوفوا العسل ده


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أبريل 2014)

sparrow قال:


> شوفوا العسل ده


*يااااروحي ياناس عالعسسسسسسسل:Love_Letter_Open:*​ *بسم الصليب عليكي وعلي عنيكي ياسوسو جميله اوي:08:*
*قمرررررررررررراية بجد
وحاسة انك كنتي بنوتة هادية جدااااااا
زي مانتي هادية كدا في المنتدي ومحدش بيسمع صوتك:w00t:

بجد انا مبسوطة خالص بمشاركتك معانا
وعالصور الجميله دي اللي اضافت للتوبيك اكيد

ربنا يخليكي ليا حبيبتي
ونورتيناااااااااا:Love_Letter_Open:


*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أبريل 2014)

​*بجد امورة اوووى يا سبارو 
حقيقى شكلك هادى جدااااااا 
وشك كله براءة 
*


----------



## paul iraqe (4 أبريل 2014)

احب ان اشارككم ببعض صور

ارجو ان تروق لكم وتعجبكم 

الصور  اخدتها هنا في بغداد






هذا  الصغير في بيتي









هو واخوه الكبير فب بيتهم









بيعلبوا في الماء (مسبح صغير ) في حديقة بيتي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أبريل 2014)

امامير جدااااا بسم الصليب عليهم
ربنا يحميهم ويخليهم ليكم ياارب

صدقني الصور جميله جدا
وعجبتني اوووي
ومشاركة حضرتك معانا اسعدتني كتيرر
ونورت التوبيك كتير كتير
شكرا استااذي انك سمحتلنا نشوف اجمل اطفال
ربنا يخليك ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 نوفمبر 2014)

بس بلاش كلمة "عيل" دي علشان انا مولود "راجل" :t33:

دول صورتين بعد تعديل الالوان والأضاءه 

وتغيير الخلفيات البيئه اللي كانت محطوطه وإزلة الشوائب

يعني م الآخر انا مش انا دا الفوتوشوب :new2:

الصور فى 95 

ـ ـ ـ





ـ ـ ـ

الصوره دي إمبارح :t33:

موش بكبر خالص آنا :Love_Mailbox:

ـ ـ ـ

بس موضوع تُحفه..قرب كتير الشخصيات

 ..​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ياااه رجعتنا للموضوع ده يا كريس 
بس بجد عسول خالص 
اكيد وانت صغير بس *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 نوفمبر 2014)

فعلا لما كبرت بقيت شبه شوبوكشي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2014)

> فعلا لما كبرت بقيت شبه شوبوكشي


*مين شوبوكشى ته :smil12:*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *مين شوبوكشى ته :smil12:*​



انا شوبوكشي :a82:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2014)

> انا شوبوكشي :a82:


*الا هو انت كل اساميك صعبة كدا 
الاقيش عندك اسم سهل وصغنن 
شعقولا كده :new2:*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> [/FONT]​*الا هو انت كل اساميك صعبة كدا
> الاقيش عندك اسم سهل وصغنن
> شعقولا كده :new2:*​



شبراويشي​ :smil12:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> شبراويشي​ :smil12:


*ماش يا شندويلى :a82:*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ماش يا شندويلى :a82:*​



*بستاويسي :new2:​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2014)

> بستاويسي :new2:



:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:​


----------



## soul & life (26 نوفمبر 2014)

الصورة مش ظاهرة يا دماعة مش ليا دعوة اتصرفوا عاوزة اشوفه هههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 نوفمبر 2014)

ايواااا دا اسمو تهرييج انا كمان عازا اشوفو
و يبقى الدليل شافولو--- بدل قالولو هههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (26 نوفمبر 2014)

ههههههههههه بالذمة يعنى يا حبوا ينفع كده الصورة مش باينة
عاوزين نشوفه هههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 نوفمبر 2014)

وتشوفوني فوني فوني فوني فوني  ليه ..!!

وتقولولي لولي لولي لولي لولي ليه برضكيتي ..!!

never :hlp:

فلتترجوني وني وني وني وني وني كتير ..

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 نوفمبر 2014)

بس بلاش كلمة "عيل" دي علشان انا مولود "راجل" :t33:

دول صورتين بعد تعديل الالوان والأضاءه 

وتغيير الخلفيات البيئه اللي كانت محطوطه وإزلة الشوائب

يعني م الآخر انا مش انا دا الفوتوشوب :new2:

الصور فى 95 

ـ ـ ـ





ـ ـ ـ

الصوره دي إمبارح :t33:

موش بكبر خالص آنا :Love_Mailbox:

ـ ـ ـ

بس موضوع تُحفه..قرب كتير الشخصيات

 ..​


----------



## soul & life (26 نوفمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههه ايه العسل ده يا سيدى على القمصان المقلمة لا وتانى الاكمام بقا وحركات لالالا ده كلام جامد ههههههههه عسول خالص يا خريستو وكنت بتضحك على ايه اوى كده هههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههه ايه العسل ده يا سيدى على القمصان المقلمة لا وتانى الاكمام بقا وحركات لالالا ده كلام جامد ههههههههه عسول خالص يا خريستو وكنت بتضحك على ايه اوى كده هههههههه



بدحك ع شكلي وسيطكوا دوقت​ :wub:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههه صور تجنن 
يخلاثى الدحكه فعلا سكر 
قليل أطفال نونو يدحكوها قدام الكامرأ 
غير لو خلف الكامرأ مأما عامله بهلوان هههههه 
ربنا يحميك يا كريس 
طبعا عأرفا صور الطفوله لا تبت بصورنا الآن باى صله 
الواحد و هو طفل حاجه تانيا 
خصوصا المنأخير 
كل الأطفال مناخرهم. مدوره و نونو كدأ
الواحد لما يكبر منأخيره بتبقى غريبه 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 نوفمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههه صور تجنن
> يخلاثى الدحكه فعلا سكر
> قليل أطفال نونو يدحكوها قدام الكامرأ
> غير لو خلف الكامرأ مأما عامله بهلوان هههههه
> ...



تقصدي ايه بجزئية المناخير لو سمحتي ..

 انتي اكتر واحده عارفه انها استيراد خارج ..:smil16:​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 نوفمبر 2014)

من غير تريقة عليا بقى لو سمحتمممممم 
دي صورة محترمة شوية من صوري ههههههههه بقية الصور و اسفاااااااااه علياااا 
اتفرجوا بقى ههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (26 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههه يا خرابى على العسل يا ناس ايه ده يا موكى 
ايه الجمال ده  وبعدين معاكم بقا فى صور العيال الصغننة اللى تجنن دى
قمر بسم الصليب عليكى ربنا يحميكى حبيبتى


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 نوفمبر 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> من غير تريقة عليا بقى لو سمحتمممممم
> دي صورة محترمة شوية من صوري ههههههههه بقية الصور و اسفاااااااااه علياااا
> اتفرجوا بقى ههههههههه



آنا حاسس ان المناخير نفس ماركة الآستيراد..:hlp:
هيبئا برج ومناخير ..لا لا دا كدا ختيير يووه كتتير :wub:

عايزين واحده من واسلاااااماه ييييووه واسسفااااه ..

بس تكون مواجهه للكاميرا ..مش خجوله كدا..:smil16:​


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*ايه الصور الجميله دى 
فكرتونى بالموضوع الجميل ده
 وصاحبته الاجمل 
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 نوفمبر 2014)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *ايه الصور الجميله دى
> فكرتونى بالموضوع الجميل ده
> وصاحبته الاجمل
> *



*المهم صاحبة الموضوع راحت فين ؟؟​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *المهم صاحبة الموضوع راحت فين ؟؟​*




*بجد يا ايرو وحشتنا اوى لولو *


----------



## soul & life (26 نوفمبر 2014)

مش عارفة فينها بعتلها كتير رسايل على صفحتها وحتى على الاميل كمان
شكله الجهاز عندها فيه مشكلة  ربنا يطمنا عليها


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2014)

​موكا يا خﻻثى ع الجمال والطعامة يا نااااس 
سكر حتى وانتى صغننة 
رغم انك زى القمر دلوقتى اصﻻ :* 
ايروووو لولو فى بعثة ادعولها ترجع بالسﻻمة 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (26 نوفمبر 2014)

بعثة ازاى  مش تقولى طيب كنت روحت مرافقة معاها


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2014)

​*ﻻ يا ايرو المرة دى فى بعثة خارج المطبخ ههههههههه 
ممكن تبقى جوه الحلة ذات نفسيها 
ﻻ هى جهازها توفاه الله 
وع امل يعملوله صدمات مغناطيسية ويرجع تانى
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ​*ﻻ يا ايرو المرة دى فى بعثة خارج المطبخ ههههههههه
> ممكن تبقى جوه الحلة ذات نفسيها
> ﻻ هى جهازها توفاه الله
> وع امل يعملوله صدمات مغناطيسية ويرجع تانى
> *



*جوه الحله ههههههه
بس كويس انك طمنتينا عليها رورو 
الف سلامه على جهازها *


----------



## soul & life (26 نوفمبر 2014)

ربنا معاها وترجع تنور المنتدى بروحها الحلوة ومحبتها للكل
ادعوا بقا الجهاز يتصلح بسرعة


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2014)

​*امين ان شالله هترجع قريب وسطنا 
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 نوفمبر 2014)

انا للة وان الية راجعون 
خبرين في يوم واحد الكمبيوتر وصبوحة 
كدة انا اتصدمت


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا للة وان الية راجعون
> خبرين في يوم واحد الكمبيوتر وصبوحة
> كدة انا اتصدمت



نلزنا صورك بقا علشان انا مشوفتهاش هاش هاش هاش​ :cry2:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> نلزنا صورك بقا علشان انا مشوفتهاش هاش هاش هاش​ :cry2:


انا منزل صورتي 
علي فكرة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا منزل صورتي
> علي فكرة



شكلو حد اوعجب بيها فخطفها ف اختفت.. فنزلها تاني علشان حد يوعجب بيها تاني فيخطفها تاني 
:Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## soul & life (26 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههه لا معندناش حاجة بتتخطف هنا هو تلاقى العمدة راح يفك رجله وراجع 
ههههههههههههه ده جايبلنا صورة وهو فى ثانوى باين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 نوفمبر 2014)

يا جماعة جاني ضيوف بيسلموا عليا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يا جماعة جاني ضيوف بيسلموا عليا



هما تلاقيهم جآيين عشمانين ف صوره برضو .. :wub:

يا بخت الضيوف ..ادينا مستنيين ..وياما نشوووف..:spor2:leasantr​


----------



## Bent el Massih (26 نوفمبر 2014)

صورتي في الثمانينات​
*

​*


----------



## تيمو (26 نوفمبر 2014)

مسموح الغزل في الشريط ده 

بصراحة باين عليكي جميلة جداً بنت المسيح ... عجبتيني جداً وإنتِ صغيرة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 نوفمبر 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> من غير تريقة عليا بقى لو سمحتمممممم
> دي صورة محترمة شوية من صوري ههههههههه بقية الصور و اسفاااااااااه علياااا
> اتفرجوا بقى ههههههههه


المهم بئا أن صورتك فيها شبه أوى من الصوره الرمزيه إلى أنتى حطاها 
نفس الروح و النظره المتفكره ذى 
بس العجيب أن صورتك هنا و أنتى نونو أوى لكن من و أنتى نونو نظرتك متفكره 
هههههههههههههههه. رهيبه و عسل و شكر و مناغيرك مدوره و سوغننه ههههههه يا رب تكون فضلت كدأ
هههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 نوفمبر 2014)

Bent el Massih قال:


> صورتي في الثمانينات​
> *
> 
> ​*



الواحد شايفك كدا عيله غلبانه ووديعه وطيبه وهاديه 

ولو حد لمس شعرها الكيرلي دا هتعيط خمس سنين لقدآآم :wub:​


----------



## تيمو (28 نوفمبر 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> من غير تريقة عليا بقى لو سمحتمممممم
> دي صورة محترمة شوية من صوري ههههههههه بقية الصور و اسفاااااااااه علياااا
> اتفرجوا بقى ههههههههه



عليكي عييييون  صدق قول الشاعر فيهم:

عيون المها بين الرصافة والجسر .... جلبن الهوى من حيث أدري ولا أدري


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 نوفمبر 2014)

ياسلاام انا مبسوطة جدا
عشان فكرتوني بالموضوع ده
ومبسوطة اكتر عشان موكي وبنت المسيح وكريس شاركوا فيه
*موكي *بجد بسم الصليب عليكي  زي القمر من يومك ربنا يحميكي
وباين عليكي انك هادية من صُغرك
ولا ياخرشي عالبصه اللي انتي بصاها قمررررررر
مبسوطة بجد بمشاركتك معانا

*بنت المسيح* طبعا انتي عارفه انك قمرايه من غير ماقول
انا اصلا بعشق الاطفال في السن ده اللي هو سن 4 و 5 سنين
شقاوة وبراءة وزكاء الدنيا بيكون فيهم
بس واضح من وقفتك في الصورة انك انسانة مسالمة وهادية كده معرفش ليه 
بجد قمرايه ربنا يحميكي 

*كريس* من سؤ حظي انك شلت صورك من قبل مااشوفهم
لكن ان هذا دل علي شئ فهو يدل
علي انك اكيد كنت طفل قمراني كده
وشلت صورتك عشان الحسد 
بس ماليش دعوة بقا اتصرف ووريهوملي تاني 

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 ديسمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياسلاام انا مبسوطة جدا
> عشان فكرتوني بالموضوع ده
> ومبسوطة اكتر عشان موكي وبنت المسيح وكريس شاركوا فيه
> *موكي *بجد بسم الصليب عليكي  زي القمر من يومك ربنا يحميكي
> ...



[YOUTUBE]ca8bRx8SmLg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## aymonded (1 ديسمبر 2014)

هو ايه ده الموضوع ده لسه هنا
انا قلت الناس طفشت ونسيناه خالص​


----------



## soul & life (1 ديسمبر 2014)

ههههه بنقلب فى دفاترنا القديمة


----------



## aymonded (1 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههه بنقلب فى دفاترنا القديمة



يظهر الله واعلم فلسنا ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## soul & life (1 ديسمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههه لالالا جيب السبع ميخلاش


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 ديسمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> يظهر الله واعلم فلسنا ههههههههههههههههههههه​



*صدقنى كنت محضرة 4 مواضيع 

إختزلتهم ل واحد

و حاسة إنه حيتحذق قصدى يتحذف:2:​*


----------



## aymonded (1 ديسمبر 2014)

شكلك بتجمعي الرقم القياسي في الحذف هههههههههههه​


----------



## aymonded (1 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههه لالالا جيب السبع ميخلاش



سبع مين ده خلاص اعتزل الشغلانة 
وقرر يشتغل أرنب​


----------



## grges monir (1 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *صدقنى كنت محضرة 4 مواضيع
> 
> إختزلتهم ل واحد
> 
> و حاسة إنه حيتحذق قصدى يتحذف:2:​*


يعنى انتى متنعة ان الاربعة كانوا هيتحذفوا وعشان كدة قولتى اكتب مرة واحدة بس بدل مكتب اربع مرات ويتحذفوا هههههه
امممممممممممممم سؤال بسيط
هتكتبى اية ههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أغسطس 2016)

افتكرت الموضوع دا-- روحت اقلب عند واثقه و قعدت اقلب فيه ههههههههههههههه-- كان موضوع تحفه-- كانت ايام جميله---
وحشانى يا وثوقه-- يا رب تكونى بخير و بسلام


----------



## aymonded (22 أغسطس 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> افتكرت الموضوع دا-- روحت اقلب عند واثقه و قعدت اقلب فيه ههههههههههههههه-- كان موضوع تحفه-- كانت ايام جميله---
> وحشانى يا وثوقه-- يا رب تكونى بخير و بسلام



*يااااااااااااااااااااااااه لسه فاكره
دية كانت ايام الواحد مش عرف يضحك الناس ساعتها ونتوا السبب
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## aymonded (22 أغسطس 2016)

*طبعاً الصور كلها راحت بسبب اني كنت رافعهم ببرنامج انتهى وجوده من على النت
واهي تبقى فرصة برضو علشان نقول للناس على حقيقة اني فيل صغيور بتاع 240 كيلو بس
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> افتكرت الموضوع دا-- روحت اقلب عند واثقه و قعدت اقلب فيه ههههههههههههههه-- كان موضوع تحفه-- كانت ايام جميله---
> وحشانى يا وثوقه-- يا رب تكونى بخير و بسلام



*اه يا حبو كانت احلى ايام فعلا الواحد ضحك فيها من قلبه 
بتمنى وم واحد من الايام دى اشوفه فى المنتدى قبل ما اموت ههههههههه 
واثقة مش فاضيالنا دلوقتى يا ستى 
اما تقدم شوية بقى لسه عروسة جديدة :mus13:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أغسطس 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *طبعاً الصور كلها راحت بسبب اني كنت رافعهم ببرنامج انتهى وجوده من على النت
> واهي تبقى فرصة برضو علشان نقول للناس على حقيقة اني فيل صغيور بتاع 240 كيلو بس
> *​


ههههههههههههههههههههههه بردوا هنرجع تانى نقول فيل صغير--
تعرف بئا انا هسميك بينوكيو-- و كل ما تقول على نفسك فيل مناخيرك هتكبر اكثر و اكثر لحد ما تطلع لنا من الشاشه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أغسطس 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اه يا حبو كانت احلى ايام فعلا الواحد ضحك فيها من قلبه
> بتمنى وم واحد من الايام دى اشوفه فى المنتدى قبل ما اموت ههههههههه
> واثقة مش فاضيالنا دلوقتى يا ستى
> اما تقدم شوية بقى لسه عروسة جديدة :mus13:
> *​


 نحااااام -- اتجوزت خلااااااص منغير ما تقول -- سكيييتى كدا--
دا عياد طلع عارف-- و انا معرفش-- :new2:
 ماشى يا واثقه
على رائى رورو هتقدمى شويه و مسيره يقفشك و انتى فاتحه باب التلاجه و بتاكلى سمك فى انصاص اليالى مع اختك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:smil12: و ساعتها اكييد هترجعلنا تانى هههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> نحااااام -- اتجوزت خلااااااص منغير ما تقول -- سكيييتى كدا--
> دا عياد طلع عارف-- و انا معرفش-- :new2:
> ماشى يا واثقه
> على رائى رورو هتقدمى شويه و مسيره يقفشك و انتى فاتحه باب التلاجه و بتاكلى سمك فى انصاص اليالى مع اختك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:smil12: و ساعتها اكييد هترجعلنا تانى هههههههههههههه



*يا عيني دي اتصدمت:t17:
معلشي بقي احبو كان واجب عليا اعملها تهنئة هنا لكن عملت ع الفيس بس 
ايون دا ان ماكنش قفشها دلوقتي ههههههههههههههه 
ربنا يفرحها دايما وترجع تنور تاني المنتدي بخفه دمها 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أغسطس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]وحشتنا شلة " بيسو " ...
:smile02
من ساعة ما أتخطبت البنت دى وأنا قلت أنها مش هتدخل المنتدى تانى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]على نظام ( خطتشيبى بيغير عليا موووت ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش قادر أفهم ولا قادر أستوعب لية كل الخُطّاب بيغيروا من المنتدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش بيغيروا من الفيس ؟!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لعنتو الله ع الفيس ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة الفيس بيكون عليه الصور وهشتاجات وتاجات وحبشتكانات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحوالى 2000 فريندز بصورهم وموبايلاتهم بالكانز والسلاطات والعيش  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى المنتدى نهار ما يتمطع ويمدد رجليه عمرها ما تجيب 30 فريند [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وعمر "روك" ما نزلنا كانز أو سلاطات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و العيش بنبعت نجيبه على حسابنا ...
:new6::new6::new6:
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2016)

*ظالمين الراجل النبي كويس 
هي بس الفترة الاخيرة حصلت عندها ظروف كتير وجوز اختها اتوفي 
والنت ماكنش شغال دا غير بقي تجهيزات الجواز 
وحاليا معندهاش نت ف بيتها 
ربنا يسهل بقي وتدخل نت 
وتدخل بقي تاني 
وع فكرة هي من ساعة ما بطلت تدخل المنتدي 
مادخلتش فيس خالص  
والله الموفق والمستعان 
*​


----------



## aymonded (23 أغسطس 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ظالمين الراجل النبي كويس
> هي بس الفترة الاخيرة حصلت عندها ظروف كتير وجوز اختها اتوفي
> والنت ماكنش شغال دا غير بقي تجهيزات الجواز
> وحاليا معندهاش نت ف بيتها
> ...



*كل ده حصل يا لهوتيني تكعيب
ايه ده كله، واحنا مش عارفين
ربنا يكون في عونها حقيقي
ويعزي العيلة كلها
*​


----------

